# Les Chiens présumés "DANGEREUX" ??



## sweet (14 Mars 2004)

Bonjour à tous !!

Etant propriétaire de chiens sois-disant "dangereux" (voir mon avatard,une Rottweiler et un Doberman), j'ai envie de connaître vos opignons, vos expériences et vos réactions sur ce sujet.

Pour ma part je suis passionné de cynoligie depuis plus de 15 ans et j'ai toujours ut des chiens à mes cotés, j'ai également deux enfants de 7 et 3 ans.
Je n'ais jamais ut le moidre problème avec mes chiens ni avec ceux des autres.

Que pensez-vous des polémiques sur les races de chien dites "dangereuses" ??

Que pensez-vous des mesures prisent dans les différents pays contre ces chiens dits "dangereux" ??

Bien sûr j'ai mes propres convictions sur le sujet, mais je préfère attendre vos réactions pour exposer mes idées !!

Je ne sais pas si se sujet va intéresser grand monde, mais ca ne coûte rien d'essayer... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Merci d'avance à tous de votre intérêt et cordiales salutations.

Amicalement, Chris


----------



## gribouille (14 Mars 2004)

si on commence par faire piquer le maitre... en général ça résout beaucoup de problèmes... après c'est plus facile.

pas compliqué quand même


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Mars 2004)

Moi j'aime bien les chiens, mais ils m'emmerdent, le tout c'est de le savoir...

Le problème des races dites dangereuses, c'est le même qu'avec le vote extrémiste, et les jeux vidéos, LES MOUS AIMENT LES DURS, c'est tout.


----------



## JPTK (14 Mars 2004)

Un animal est toujours potentiellement dangereux, autant mon poisson rouge ne peut pas tuer un des membres de ma famille, autant un chien puissant si.

J'ai souvent entendu des maîtres chiens dire qu'un chien restait un animal et qu'il fallait toujours le garder à l'esprit.

N'ayant pas peur des chiens, j'ai eu l'occasion de voir plusieurs fois des chiens réagir de façon imprévisible. Le maître pourra la plupart du temps stopper net le chien, mais faut-il encore qu'il soit là.

Je suis pour la muselière obligatoire des chiens puissants lorsque qu'ils sont dans un lieu public, c'est normal, on est jamais à l'abri d'un accident, c'est trop dangereux et dramatique lorsque que ça se produit.

Pourtant j'aime les gros chiens... mais franchement par contre je suis assez allergique à cette mode du chien de combat (disons les musculeux), animal phallique, extension de l'orgueil et de la faiblesse du maître souvent.
Quand je vois ces bouffons dans leurs voitures tunning avec un pit bull entre les 2 sièges et un bébé sur la banquette arrière, j'ai la nausée c'est vrai.

Je réponds à ce thread parce que tout à l'heure j'ai entendu un mec gueuler dehors, je suis aller voir ce qui se passait et j'ai un vu un type un peu allumé, pas un zonard, qui gueulait tout seul en marchant et qui était suivi par son pit bull, quelques dizaines de mètres plus loin... évidemment il n'était pas attaché, il n'avait pas de muselière et il avait quelques chose dans la gueule, j'ai pas pu voir quoi.

Tout ça pour dire que je n'aurais pas souhaité le croiser dans la rue ce connard avec son chien.

L'été dernier aussi, un pit bill faisait le tour de la grand place de Mons, il essayait de chopper des pigeons en slalomant à travers la foule, sous le regard amusé de son maître.

La législation semble être trop laxiste ici en Belgique, c'est mon avis en tout cas.

J'aime les chiens, mais je le répète, avec une muselière dans les lieux publics.


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Mars 2004)

Bien, rien à rajouter.


----------



## molgow (14 Mars 2004)

Salut Chris,

Je vais essayer de te répondre. Mon avis sera certainement à l'opposé du tien vu que je n'ai pas de chien, que je n'en aurai jamais et que je dois avouer que j'ai en général une certaine crainte envers les chiens que je ne connais pas, même si ce ne sont pas des chiens dits "dangereux".

Personnellement, je pense que l'on en fait vraiment pas assez pour protéger la population. Voici quelques propositions que je jugerai bonne afin de résoudre ce problème :

- interdiction des chiens dangereux ou de grandes tailles dans tous les transports publics ou les lieux publics intérieurs (excepté les chiens d'aveugles évidemment). Je sais pas si tu t'es déjà trouvé face à face avec un Pitbull dans le train, ça n'a rien de rassurant, surtout si son propriétaire porte des baskets, un pantalon training et une casquette de travers... (là j'y vais à fond dans le cliché c'est vrai.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

- obligation de passer un permis (théorique + pratique) pour pouvoir acquérir un chien de grande taille ou dit "dangereux". On doit bien obtenir un permis pour conduire, pour posséder une arme à feu... pourquoi pas pour un chien ?! Je trouve que ça serait une très bonne manière pour que les "bons" propriétaires de chiens puissent continuer à élever de manière responsables leur chien (même s'il est dit "dangereux"). (car dans cette histoire, c'est plus les propriétaires que les chiens qui sont dangereux...)

- sanction plus sévère à l'encontre des propriétaires de chiens qui ne respectent pas l'obligation de tenir en laisse leur chien. Le retrait du chien à son propriétaire pourrait être utilisé comme une arme face à ce genre de comportement parfois irresponsable.

Je pense qu'avec ces 3 propositions (et surtout celle du permis) on pourrait déjà réussir à diminuer le nombre de problèmes et surtout le sentiment d'insécurité de la population.

Par contre, dans les mesures que je n'approuve pas, c'est l'interdiction totale de certaines espèces, ou bien le muselage obligatoire de certaines espèces (comme c'est le cas en Valais à présent il me semble?).

Voilà, je me réjouis d'avoir ton avis.
Je trouve ce sujet très intéressant et d'actualité.

Molgow


----------



## Malkovitch (14 Mars 2004)

les chiens ça rend surtout les trottoirs glissants et c'est pas vrai ça porte pas bonheur quand c'est le pied gauche qui s'y colle.


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Mars 2004)

Et que pensez vous des gens qui se baladent avec des chats dangereux dans des caisses ???

ça fout les jetons...

J'aime pas les chats.


----------



## supermoquette (14 Mars 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Bien, rien à rajouter.



C'est bien d'avoir ton avis.


----------



## Malkovitch (14 Mars 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et que pensez vous des gens qui se baladent avec des chats dangereux dans des caisses ???



des chats entassés dans des palettes en bois ? y seront pas dangereux longtemps les minous. C'est pour "l'exportation" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_faut pas commander de fourrures à LA REDOUTE_


----------



## molgow (14 Mars 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> L'été dernier aussi, un pit bill faisait le tour de la grand place de Mons, il essayait de chopper des pigeons en slalomant à travers la foule, sous le regard amusé de son maître.



Malheureusement, une muselière n'arrêtera pas ce genre de comportement social déplacé et irresponsable. Je pense qu'il faut éduquer les maîtres avant de vouloir des chiens bien éduqués. Et ça on peut le faire avec un permis je pense, et des sanctions, comme pour la route. Certes la route n'est pas complétement vierge de comportement irresponsable, loin de là, mais c'est le seul système qui fonctionne plus ou moins : éducation + sanction.


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Mars 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien d'avoir ton avis.



Là j'en ai un autre d'avis tu veux que je te le donne, ou tu la plantes ?


----------



## WebOliver (14 Mars 2004)

Non, rien...


----------



## sweet (14 Mars 2004)

Bonnes réactions dans l'ensemble !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gribouille tu as mis le doigt sur un point important, le maître, responsable à mon avis de 98% des problèmes liés aux chiens !!

Sonyboy fais attention de de ne pas tomber dans le "délit de sâle gueules" par rapport aux différentes races, tu parles des "DURS" mais on se trompes souvent sur les races et leurs lignes de caractère.
Bien sûr chaque sujets de chaques races est différents comme nous autres humains, mais chez les chiens les grandes lignes restent proches.

Jaipatoutkompri, je te comprend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 et tu as raison un animal reste un animal, par contre pour la muselière le problème c'est que ca a tendance a augmengter l'agréssivité de certains chiens, tu me diras qu'un chien agressif muselé ne peut pas faire grand choses...
Mais j'ai vu des chiens tellement enragés à cause d'une muselière, parvenir à l'enlever et ensuite manifester un comportement peu sympatique envers le premier venu.

Molgow, je vais peut être te surprendre, mais je te comprend tout à fait et je suis pratiquement 100% d'accord avec toi, notament sur le permis pour les chiens, malheureusement comme tu peus l'imaginer ce serra toujours les gens clean qui se conformeront aux règles, mais c'est pas eux qui posent problèmes en général.
C'est d'ailleur aussi les cas pour le port de la muselière !!

Malkovitch, j'aime bien ton humour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 c'est toujour agréable, mais non pas de marcher dedans !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Je pense qu'il faudrait prende le problème à la source, dès la vente, et interdire la vente à toutes personnes ne possédant pas le permis dont parlais Molgow et surtout éradiquer les marchés noirs et n'avoir pluque des éleveurs agréer.
Pour les sanctions il faudrait une séverité à toute épreuve et des sanctions beaucoup plus lourdes et surtout les appliquer sans failles !!









Webolivier il manque pluque l'image


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Mars 2004)

Et t'as envie de gifler personne ?

Merde alors...


----------



## JPTK (14 Mars 2004)

> Malheureusement, une muselière n'arrêtera pas ce genre de comportement social déplacé et irresponsable.



C'est clair, en attendant il pourra croquer personne le chien qui courrait autour de la grand place.
Sinon je suis bien conscient des inconvénients des muselières, mais c'est vrai que c'est plus simple à mettre en place qu'un permis et tout le reste, même si je préfère ces dernières mesures.


----------



## alèm (14 Mars 2004)

trois ans facteur pendant mes études, deux morsures. pas de peur particulière des chiens mais une énorme méfiance.


----------



## supermoquette (14 Mars 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Là j'en ai un autre d'avis tu veux que je te le donne, ou tu la plantes ?



file-le moi steupl'


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Mars 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] trois ans facteur pendant mes études, deux morsures. pas de peur particulière des chiens mais une énorme méfiance.



C'est pas possible tu n'as fait que deux ans!


----------



## alèm (14 Mars 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] tmais une énorme méfiance.



envers les propriétaires...


----------



## Malkovitch (14 Mars 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> envers les propriétaires...



wow achement agressifs les propriétaires


----------



## JPTK (14 Mars 2004)

Au fait Malkovitch, ton avatar c'est une tête de mort qui bouffe un jeune noisetier ou alors une tête de mort qui récupère le vomi d'une autre créature maléfique qui fait peur ?


----------



## sweet (14 Mars 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et t'as envie de gifler personne ?
> 
> Merde alors...



Si si j'ai envie de gifler tout les GROS CONS qui ont des chiens et qui les maltraites ou les utilisent pour les combats ou encore s'en servent pour se sentir plus fort et les rendent volontairement agressifs !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







A ce propos je voulais signaler que n'importe quels chiens peut être facilement rendu agressif et si son physique est respectable il devient potentielement dangereux, pas besoin de Pit Bull ou autre Am Staf ect...

Un Berger Alemand ou un Malinois pourraient devenir tout aussi dangereux, mais les GROS CONS dont je parle plus haut préfèrent les Pit Bull et autres Am Staf simplement parce qu'ils sont beacoup plus impressionants, y a pas à dire, c'est vraiment des GROS CONS !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je suis pour des chiens et des maîtres sociables et bien intégrés, c'est permis de rêver non ??


----------



## nato kino (14 Mars 2004)

sweet a dit:
			
		

> c'est permis de rêver non ??



Avec Sonnyboy ? Faut voir...


----------



## Lio70 (14 Mars 2004)

Encore une anecdote.

Je me promenais au centre de Liège il y a environ un an (rue Pont d'Avroy pour ceux qui connaissent). Je marchais derrière un gars qui tenait un pitbull en laisse. Le chien était calme, ne disait rien, il se contentait de suivre son maître.

C'est une rue piétonne où des centaines de gens passent en même temps. Un jeune couple avec une petite fille habillée d'une veste rouge avec la capuche qui flottait au gré du vent s'est retrouvé au niveau du pitbull à un certain moment. J'ai vu le pitbull qui a fixé la capuche pendant plusieurs secondes, puis il a sauté, attrapé la capuche dans sa gueule et tiré violemment; la fille a été projetée par terre en arrière. Le maître a alors tiré violemment sur la laisse pour forcer le chien à lacher prise. Heureusement, pas de blessé(e)! Le maître s'est excusé en disant la phrase habituelle "Je ne comprends pas, il est toujours si calme, c'est la première fois qu'il fait ça". Bon, soit. Mais alors je voudrais qu'on m'explique pourquoi certains chiens s'excitent comme ça sans raison!

Remarquez, ce genre de truc m'énerve autant que les chihuahuas ou autres caniches pomponnés aux ongles vernis à leur mèmère qui aboient pour un oui ou pour un non, et parfois même plus fort que les autres.

Alors, pour être sûrs d'avoir le calme et la sécurité (car j'ose croire que dans notre société, les gens passent encore avant les animaux), je propose la laisse ET la muselière pour tous les chiens dès qu'ils sortent en rue, quelque soit leur race.

Et aussi s'assurer que le maître n'a pas la rage et que ses parents lui ont bien appris le caniveau


----------



## molgow (14 Mars 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Le maître s'est excusé en disant la phrase habituelle "Je ne comprends pas, il est toujours si calme, c'est la première fois qu'il fait ça".



Ca c'est bien un problème de nombreux maîtres, ils sont insouciants et pensent que leur chien est très gentil avec tout le monde car il est toujours très gentil avec eux-même (forcément... qui c'est qui leur donne à bouffer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

Ils oublient également qu'un chien, même un gentil labrador, est une énorme bête pour un enfant et que même sans morsures, leur chien peut provoquer des dommages psychologiques sur les enfants.

Je suis assez bien placé pour en parler pour avoir été "dérangé" par un dalmatien alors que je jouais dans un bac à sable, il y a de ça déjà bien des années...


----------



## nato kino (14 Mars 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Encore une anecdote.
> 
> Alors, pour être sûrs d'avoir le calme et la sécurité (car j'ose croire que dans notre société, les gens passent encore avant les animaux), je propose la laisse ET la muselière pour tous les chiens dès qu'ils sortent en rue, quelque soit leur race.
> 
> Et aussi s'assurer que le maître n'a pas la rage et que ses parents lui ont bien appris le caniveau



Pas de chien en ville, c'est aussi simple que cela, les trottoirs n'en seront que plus propres puisque les maîtres sont incapables de ramasser les déjections de leurs animaux, et plus de problème de laisse ou de muselière.


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Mars 2004)

Moi j'ai un natokino domestique, il est gentil, il n'a pas besoin de muselière, mais je l'ai bien dressé.


----------



## nato kino (14 Mars 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai un natokino domestique, il est gentil, il n'a pas besoin de muselière, mais je l'ai bien dressé.



Tu as plus de chance que moi, j'ai du faire piquer le mien !!


----------



## Malkovitch (14 Mars 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Au fait Malkovitch, ton avatar c'est une tête de mort qui bouffe un jeune noisetier ou alors une tête de mort qui récupère le vomi d'une autre créature maléfique qui fait peur ?



pas noisetier, glantier.

_inculte_ 

mon bar :


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Mars 2004)

Et oui,mais tu es trop permissif, je te l'avais dit...

Mais moi on ne m'écoute jamais !


----------



## Lio70 (14 Mars 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Pas de chien en ville, c'est aussi simple que cela, les trottoirs n'en seront que plus propres puisque les maîtres sont incapables de ramasser les déjections de leurs animaux, et plus de problème de laisse ou de muselière.



Je dois avouer que je n'aime pas les chiens, mais je n'irais pas jusqu'à priver les citadins (dont je fais partie) de la joie d'avoir un chien s'ils préfèrent vraiment se compliquer la vie en ayant des animaux en appartement. Cependant je prône la tolérance zéro si /pas de laisse/pas de muselière/caca sur le trottoir/ Allez zou, 100 euros d'amende! Rouspète? Tribunal de police! C'est comme pour les voitures stationnées en plein sur les trottoirs et les asociaux qui gueulent dans la rue à 3h du matin. Y'en a marre...


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Mars 2004)

Ouais ,qu'on les pende par les burnes !!!

Non ?

Ah bon...


----------



## Lio70 (14 Mars 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ouais ,qu'on les pende par les burnes !!! Non ? Ah bon...



Si, si! Y'a des arbres tout le long du boulevard où j'habite. Belle déco pour Pâques.


----------



## apparence (14 Mars 2004)

Mon avis est simple. Les chiens deviennent dangereux parce que les maitres sont dangereux ou ont des comportements dangereux. La polemique ? on devrait plutot mettre les proprietaires devant leurs responsabilites et prendre des sanctions contre eux plutot que contre les chiens. Cela m'enerve t'entendre que ce chien est dangereux parce que le proprio n'a pas fait son boulot de Maitre. Un chien ou des chiens, c'est une responsabilite, un engagement de plusieurs annees.
Quand on a des chiens comme tu as, un bon dressage s'impose, c'est certain.
Nous avons eu deux Welsh Terrier pendant 18 ans, mon père les a dressé des leur plus jeune age (cours de dressage, investissement du maitre, etc), nous n'avons eu aucun probleme avec ces chiens de chasse bien au contraire, ils avaient leur place dans la famille et nous ont apporté plein de bonheur...


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Mars 2004)

...et de puces !


----------



## sweet (14 Mars 2004)

apparence a dit:
			
		

> Mon avis est simple. Les chiens deviennent dangereux parce que les maitres sont dangereux ou ont des comportements dangereux. La polemique ? on devrait plutot mettre les proprietaires devant leurs responsabilites et prendre des sanctions contre eux plutot que contre les chiens. Cela m'enerve t'entendre que ce chien est dangereux parce que le proprio n'a pas fait son boulot de Maitre. Un chien ou des chiens, c'est une responsabilite, un engagement de plusieurs annees.
> Quand on a des chiens comme tu as, un bon dressage s'impose, c'est certain.
> Nous avons eu deux Welsh Terrier pendant 18 ans, mon père les a dressé des leur plus jeune age (cours de dressage, investissement du maitre, etc), nous n'avons eu aucun probleme avec ces chiens de chasse bien au contraire, ils avaient leur place dans la famille et nous ont apporté plein de bonheur...



Parfait, rien à ajouter, sauf peut être qu'il y a tout de même des chiens "tarés" qui peuvent être un danger sans interventions humaines.

Mais proportionellement je suis convaincu que le pourcentage de chiens "tarés" et ridicule par rapport à celui d'humains "tarés", il vous suffit de regader ce qui se passe dans le monde...


----------



## JPTK (14 Mars 2004)

Personne n'a dit le contraire de ce que tu dis ici  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais il faut jamais oublier le fait qu'un chien peut te bouffer un bras, bien dressé ou pas et ça même les maîtres chiens et autres passionnés le disent.

C'est comme les mecs qui croient super bien conduire et qui disent "ouai mais moi c'est pas pareil, je maîtrise ma voiture, j'ai fait des rally, je peux rouler à 180" c'est du flan, personne est à l'abris de l'accident.

L'accident on le prévient, c'est tout car sinon t'auras beau dire "je comprends pas, mon chien est toujours calme, il est super bien dressé, il obéit au doigt et à l'oeil" ça sera trop tard... on pourra mettre le maître devant ses responsabilités, la victime sera toujours victime, on reviendra pas en arrière.

Un chien est potentiellement dangereux, même avec un bon maître, comme un flingue, et là je parle principalement des chiens puissants.


Un autre exemple à la con :

J'étais chez des amis, le mec avait un rottweiler, très bien dressé, adorable et très gentil. Cependant il y avait un enfant de 8 mois chez eux, le chien s'est approché de lui doucement, il s'est levé sur ses pattes arrières, il a posé ses pattes avant sur le môme qui était assis sur les genoux de sa mère et puis... rien. Le chien calme et gentil comme d'hab...
Mais peu importe, il aurait suffit d'une seconde pour qu'on bascule dans l'horreur alors perso ça aurait été mon gamin, j'aurais dit au type d'accroché son chien, c'est tout... je lui ai dit d'ailleurs malgré tout, il l'a fait et on parlé des chiens ensemble, il me disait que j'avais pas de raisons de m'inquiéter, ce que je comprends, n'empêche que selon moi, il se trompe.

Après on peut en discuter des heures, je dis juste que 2 précautions valent mieux qu'une.


----------



## sweet (14 Mars 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> ...et de puces !



Tu ne serais pas sur MacG si tu n'en avais pas !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Dans ton ordinateur...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> ...et de puces !



C'est toujours émouvant de te sentir aussi concerné lorsqu'il s'agit de parasites. Une longue expérience personnelle sans doute... Rien qui s'apprenne dans les livres, à coup sûr.

P.S. : Évite-moi au moins le ridicule d'une réponse convenue du style : "Oui, je te parlais beaucoup autrefois..." Merci d'avance.


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Mars 2004)

Visiblement il n'y a pas que les chiens qui ont besoin d'une muselière


----------



## sweet (14 Mars 2004)

Mais il faut jamais oublier le fait qu'un chien peut te bouffer un bras, bien dressé ou pas et ça même les maîtres chiens et autres passionnés le disent.


Je confime et je reconfirme !! Cependant j'ajouterais tout de même que la grande majorité des accidents sont dus à des chiens mal sociabilisés et mal éduqués.

En fait un maître qui sociabilise et éduque correctement son ne garantis pas une fiabilité à 100% mais on peut dire qu'il limite les risques à 99%


----------



## Lio70 (14 Mars 2004)

Donc pour limiter les risques à 100%, une seule solution: la laisse et la muselière. Désolé si ça fend le coeur du papa du toutou.


----------



## nato kino (14 Mars 2004)

D'ailleurs ça sert à quoi d'avoir un chien puissant (comme y dit JPTK) en ville ? Ces chiens là, faut qu'ils courent non, qu'ils se dépensent... Comprend pas trop l'intérêt... À la campagne encore, je dis pas, mais en pleine ville... Et puis, la plupart de ces chiens sont issus de croisements pour obtenir des bêtes de guerre, qu'on vienne pas me dire après que ce sont des anges et que ça va seulement dépendre de l'enseignement qu'il recevra ou pas de son maître. Les chiens, c'est comme les chevaux, on va pas faire faire des labours à un cheval de course, c'est pas pour rien qu'on ne trouve pas de teckel ou de cocker devant les banques !!


----------



## sweet (14 Mars 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Encore une anecdote.
> 
> Je me promenais au centre de Liège il y a environ un an (rue Pont d'Avroy pour ceux qui connaissent). Je marchais derrière un gars qui tenait un pitbull en laisse. Le chien était calme, ne disait rien, il se contentait de suivre son maître.
> 
> ...



Dificile a dire pourquoi ce chien a agit de cette manière, je ne veus pas me prononcer, pour pouvoir le faire il aurait falu que voie la scène et que je connaisse le maître et le chien, mais une chose est sûre il y a certainement une raison...
On peut souvent expliquer les comportements des chiens mais il faut se mettre à leur niveau, penser chien et se dire qu'ils agissent beaucoup par instinct, il y a des specialistes qui le font, soit des psychologues canin ou des "comportementalistes canin" ils font ca très bien.

La laisse ET la muselière ?? La laisse oui, la muselière NON !! il y a des méthodes plus efficaces et surtout les gens qui respecterons les règles ne sont pas ceux dont les chiens posent des problèmes.

Il faut avant tout selectionner et éduquer les maîtres !!

Et finalement merci à tous ceux qui mettent des pointes d'humour !!


----------



## jeanba3000 (14 Mars 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas pour rien qu'on ne trouve pas de teckel ou de cocker devant les banques !!



normal, le teckel préfère chasser le sanglier à la campagne !


----------



## gribouille (14 Mars 2004)

ceci dit ... un bon chien... est un chien écrasé, en pâté, en saucisses.... bref pas en vie quoi....


----------



## Lio70 (14 Mars 2004)

sweet a dit:
			
		

> Dificile a dire pourquoi ce chien a agit de cette manière, (...), mais une chose est sûre il y a certainement une raison...



C'est évident! Alors admettons qu'il y a des zones de la psyché canine (ouaaaah, comme c'est bien dit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) que nous ne connaissons pas encore, donc prémunissons-nous contre les accidents...



			
				sweet a dit:
			
		

> La laisse ET la muselière ?? La laisse oui, la muselière NON !! il y a des méthodes plus efficaces et surtout les gens qui respecterons les règles ne sont pas ceux dont les chiens posent des problèmes.



Prémunissons-nous contre les accidents donc:

1) la laisse. Et on évite les accidents du genre "le gentil berger allemand veut donner un gros bisou à la vieille dame qui marche avec une canne et lui saute dessus mais la veille dame elle tombe et se casse bêtement le col du fémur et le chien il ne comprend même pas ce qu'on lui reproche".

2) la muselière. Et on évite les accidents comme celui que j'ai raconté où le pitbull aurait pu lui arracher une oreille ou une joue à la place du capuchon.

Je ne dis pas ça pour m'exciter contre les animaux! C'est juste de la prévention.

Ouaille!!! au moment de cliquer ma souris m'a mordu. Pourtant c'est une PS/2, elles ne font jamais ça


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Mars 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> C'est toujours émouvant de te sentir aussi concerné lorsqu'il s'agit de parasites. Une longue expérience personnelle sans doute... Rien qui s'apprenne dans les livres, à coup sûr.
> 
> P.S. : Évite-moi au moins le ridicule d'une réponse convenue du style : "Oui, je te parlais beaucoup autrefois..." Merci d'avance.



Je t'épargne le ridicule.

Mais toi tu ne te l'épargnes pas.


----------



## Lio70 (14 Mars 2004)

sweet a dit:
			
		

> On peut souvent expliquer les comportements des chiens mais il faut se mettre à leur niveau, penser chien et se dire qu'ils agissent beaucoup par instinct



ça me rappelle un jour quand j'étais adolescent, je prenais l'ascenseur avec un copain. En même temps que nous il y avait une dame âgée qui tenait un chihuahua dans ses bras. Le clebs a commencé à grogner en me regardant puis il a aboyé en série. Après trois étages j'en ai eu marre et j'ai aboyé (vraiment fort) une fois en le regardant dans les yeux. Mon copain n'en pouvait plus il essayait de se retenir de rire. La dame a sursauté et m'a fusillé du regard en disant "Vous êtes sot, sûrement?". Le chien, lui, était scié. Il n'a plus rien dit! Faut croire que j'ai eu le bon accent!


----------



## JPTK (14 Mars 2004)

T'aurais du scier la vieille !


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Mars 2004)

sweet a dit:
			
		

> Il faut avant tout selectionner ... les maîtres !!



Ceci existe déjà à la SPA et franchement je trouve leurs critères de sélection un peu aléatoires  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Explique-nous donc ce que pourraient être ces critères de sélection... j'avoue que ça m'intéresse...


----------



## Lio70 (14 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ceci existe déjà à la SPA et franchement je trouve leurs critères de selections un peu aléatoires
> 
> 
> 
> ...



il faudrait faire comme quand on choisit un rat, mais dans l'autre sens: tu mets le rat au milieu des candidats-maîtres et le premier mec qui vient faire pipi sur la patte du rat (ou du chien) c'est le bon.

Allez, je vais au lit. Histoire de lire encore quelques pages de "Apple Pixar Mania" et puis Zzzzzzz. Lever à 6h demain, beurk! Bonne nuit à tous, que vous ayez deux ou quatre pattes...


----------



## gribouille (15 Mars 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je t'épargne le ridicule.
> 
> Mais toi tu ne te l'épargnes pas.


* LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Foguenne (15 Mars 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> si on commence par faire piquer le maitre... en général ça résout beaucoup de problèmes... après c'est plus facile.
> 
> pas compliqué quand même



Même message sans le smileys. 



			
				nato kino a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleurs ça sert à quoi d'avoir un chien puissant (comme y dit JPTK) en ville ? Ces chiens là, faut qu'ils courent non, qu'ils se dépensent... Comprend pas trop l'intérêt... À la campagne encore, je dis pas, mais en pleine ville... Et puis, la plupart de ces chiens sont issus de croisements pour obtenir des bêtes de guerre, qu'on vienne pas me dire après que ce sont des anges et que ça va seulement dépendre de l'enseignement qu'il recevra ou pas de son maître. Les chiens, c'est comme les chevaux, on va pas faire faire des labours à un cheval de course, c'est pas pour rien qu'on ne trouve pas de teckel ou de cocker devant les banques !!



Pareil, je suis contre les armes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Un chien qui est dans la catégorie des "chiens dangereux" est une arme.
Bien sur, tous les chiens peuvent péter les plombs, être mal éduqué, ect,... les conséquence d'une morsure sont totalement différente si c'est un caniche ou un pitbull qui vous mort. (c'est une évidence mais bon, certains ont du mal à comprendre.)

Dans le service de chirurgie plastique, reconstrutrice et chirurgie de la main ou je bosse, nous avons chaque année des hospits pour morsure, en général 
Soit c'est l'enfant qui a "embêté" le chien...
Soit le propriétaire à voulu séparer son chien qui se bat avec un autre durant une ballade.
Soit le chien qui "a toujours été si gentil, un amour,..."qui a péter les plombs

Nos chirurgiens réalisent "presque" des miracles mais à l'impossible nul n'est tenu. Quand il manque la moitié d'une joue à un enfant de 8 ans, il y a toujours des cicatrices...

Je ne pense pas qu'il soit nécessaire que je vous montre des photos, j'en ai malheureusement quelques une...

JPMISS pourra certainement nous en parler également. 

Je n'ai pas dit que l'on devait interdit les chiens, le risque 0 n'existe pas, mais les chiens considérés comme dangereux (il existe une classification) DOIVENT ÊTRE INTERDIT AVEC OU SANS PERMIS DE PORT D'ARME.

Les possesseurs de ces chiens ont bien souvent le même "profil", no comment...

p.s. Si malheureusement vous devez faire fasse à une morsure de chien, il faut toujours porter plainte et demandé des dommages et intérêts (plainte au civil.) après constatation  par un médecin. 
Les dommages ne sont d'ailleurs pas que physique.

Plus d'info ici par exemple, attention certaines photos "beurk" mais elles me semblent encore assez soft par rapport à ce que j'ai déjà vu.  

D'autres infos. 

Des chiffres canadiens. 

Vous l'aurez compris, si vous voulez plombez une soirée, vous m'invitez en même temps qu'un possesseur d'un des ces chiens qui ne parle que de ça.





 (histoire vécue, ça a terminé "limite baston" quand je lui ai dis, après 3 heures de "débat" généreusement arrosé de vin que pour moi, il devait être emprisonné préventivement et son chien "piqué 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
Bizarrement, j'ai un bon "feeling" avec ces bestiaux.


----------



## gribouille (15 Mars 2004)

mais que vas t'on faire d'Alèm ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 quand on pense que son maitre l'a laissé tout seul pour prendre des vacances tranquillement au Japon...


----------



## sweet (15 Mars 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Pareil, je suis contre les armes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oui d'accord la morsure d'un Caniche n'est pas celle d'un Pit Bull, mais arrêter le "délit de sales gueules" il n'y pas que les Pit, les Am Staf et autres Rottweiler qui peuvent fairent de gros dégâts, n'importe quels chiens de taille respectable peut en faire autant, alors interdir certaines races ne sert à rien !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Les gens mal intentionés qui utilisent ces races se rabattrons sur d'autres races, on ne peut pas interdire toutes les races qui dépasse un certain gabarit, par contre on peut interdire l'accès à ces chiens  à certaines personnes.

Tu parles des dégâts des morsures de chiens et tu compares les chiens à des armes, poutant on interdit pas les armes qui sont bien plus meurtrières que les chiens, pour avoir une arme il faut un PERMIS et d'ailleurs ca n'empèche pas les voyous d'en posséder sans permis et de faire du mal avec !!

Et les voitures, elles aussi sont bien plus destructrices et meurtrières que les chiens, là aussi il faut un PERMIS et malgrès tout il y a des "tarés" qui roulent sans permis et qui tuent des innocents, y en a aussi qui ont le permis et qui sont guère mieux !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






C'est pas pour autant qu'ont interdit certaines voitures qu'ont peut considérer comme dangereuses (petites sportives ultrapuissantes) je sais de quoi je parle, je suis Mécanicien auto et de plus j'ai pratiquer durant plusieures années la compétition automobile.

NON LA REPRESSION N'EST PAS LA SOLUTION, LA PREVENTION ET L'EDUCATION OUI !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Mais dans notre société on prend rarement les problèmes à la source !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Salutations, Chris


----------



## sweet (15 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ceci existe déjà à la SPA et franchement je trouve leurs critères de sélection un peu aléatoires
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Les critères serraient à définir par divers professionels et un fois établis, il faudrait les appliquer par le biais d'un PERMIS (théorie et pratique) mais ceci ne résoudrais de loin pas les problèmes !!
Il faudrait surtout une volonté de la part des autorités pour attaquer le problème A LA SOURCE !!

Malheureusement c'est pas pour demain !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Des critères je pourrait en citer une partie, mais là je n'ai plus le temps il faut que j'aille promener mes SOIS-DISANTS "CHIENS DANGEREUX" avant de partir au travail !!

Salut à tous !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Chris


----------



## Lio70 (15 Mars 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai pas dit que l'on devait interdit les chiens, le risque 0 n'existe pas, mais les chiens considérés comme dangereux (il existe une classification) DOIVENT ÊTRE INTERDIT AVEC OU SANS PERMIS DE PORT D'ARME.
> 
> Les possesseurs de ces chiens ont bien souvent le même "profil", no comment...



Je ne voulais pas le dire pour ne pas qu'on m'accuse de faire de la discrimnation, mais je vais quand même préciser que, CHAQUE FOIS que j'ai vu un rott ou un pitb en rue, à l'autre bout de la laisse se trouvait un individu du genre "jeune des cités", en bande la plupart du temps.

Est-ce un hasard?


----------



## Foguenne (15 Mars 2004)

sweet a dit:
			
		

> ...Tu parles des dégâts des morsures de chiens et tu compares les chiens à des armes, poutant on interdit pas les armes qui sont bien plus meurtrières que les chiens, pour avoir une arme il faut un PERMIS et d'ailleurs ca n'empèche pas les voyous d'en posséder sans permis et de faire du mal avec !!



Si, les armes sont interdites, cela ne s'achète pas "comme ça".
Certaine arme son réservé aux soldats et ne sont pas accessible même avec un permis.
 Si je veux une de ces bêtes, j'en ai pour une demi heure, si je veux une arme,sauf en sortant de la légalité, il me faut beaucoup plus de temps. (et c'est encore trop rapide.)



			
				sweet a dit:
			
		

> Oui d'accord la morsure d'un Caniche n'est pas celle d'un Pit Bull, mais arrêter le "délit de sales gueules" il n'y pas que les Pit, les Am Staf et autres Rottweiler qui peuvent fairent de gros dégâts, n'importe quels chiens de taille respectable peut en faire autant, alors interdir certaines races ne sert à rien !!!!



C'est faux, tous les chiens ne sont pas capable de faire les même dégâts
Ils y a une classification de la dangerosité des chiens basée sur plusieurs critères dont la puissance de la mâchoire.



			
				sweet a dit:
			
		

> Les gens mal intentionés qui utilisent ces races se rabattrons sur d'autres races, on ne peut pas interdire toutes les races qui dépasse un certain gabarit, par contre on peut interdire l'accès à ces chiens  à certaines personnes.



On est bien d'accord, ces gens seront dans l'illégalité, comme ceux qui possèdent une arme sans permis. Qu'il en assume les conséquences.
Evidement, je ne demande pas de supprimer les armes aux soldats, policiers,... (quoi que si c'était possible 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )



			
				sweet a dit:
			
		

> Et les voitures, elles aussi sont bien plus destructrices et meurtrières que les chiens, là aussi il faut un PERMIS et malgrès tout il y a des "tarés" qui roulent sans permis et qui tuent des innocents, y en a aussi qui ont le permis et qui sont guère mieux !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est marrant, cet argument de la voiture, il revient à chaque fois.
En France, en Belgique, au Luxembourg et au Pays-Bas il y a un renforcement des contrôles routiers, une augmentation des sanctions des délits de la route.
Un projet existe pour interdire l'achat de voitures sur-puissantes aux jeunes conducteurs.
Il est d'ailleurs de plus en plus difficile pour une personne de moins de 30 ans d'assurer une tel petite bombe.
Les sanctions en cas d'accident fait "en infraction" c-à-d si c'est prouvé que la personne roulait trop vite, sous l'emprise de l'alcool, ect sont de plus en plus sévères. Et ce n'est pas fini.

On ne peut pas supprimer les délits, on peut limité les accidents.


----------



## molgow (15 Mars 2004)

J'avais lu quelque part que la Grande-Bretagne, qui a interdit certaines races de chiens, n'a pas réussi à diminuer le nombre de morsures graves avec cette mesure. Malheureusement, je ne trouve plus la source.

De toute manière, même si j'aimerais bien aussi parfois penser que cette solution de facilité résoudrait le problème, je crois qu'elle est beaucoup trop restrictive. Nous vivons en société, et nous devons trouver des consensus pour satisfaire tout le monde. Ce genre de mesure punirait d'abord les propriétaires responsables sans vraiment punir les maîtres irresponsables, car ce genre de personne n'aiment pas leur chien, d'ailleurs ils n'ont pas un chien mais une bête qui peut mordre. Soyons intelligent et faisons simplement en sorte que cette catégorie de gens ne puissent plus se procurer ce genre de bête sans une très grande motivation (je suis persuadé qu'à l'idée de devoir passer un permis ou devoir payer des taxes plus chères de nombreux propriétaires abandonnerait l'idée d'avoir un chien de combat).


----------



## Lio70 (15 Mars 2004)

Et que penser des élèves qui mordent leur prof parce que ceux-ci leur font une remarque? On entend parfois des histoires de ce genre...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2004)

Un beau jour d'hiver, je me promenais avec ma fille (2 ans 1/2), dans un parc , elle se trouvait à quelques mètres de moi ...

Au bout de l'allée, je vois un chien, blanc ... qui la regardait fixement, il s'approchait, son maître derrière,  je me suis rendue compte que c'était un pit bull, et qu'il fixait toujours ma fille ...
Quand il s'est mis à sprinter en sa direction je n'ai pas tardé à la prendre dans mes bras, en la serrant fort : j'ai eu peur !

Le chien, est arrivé à mes pieds a esquissé un petit saut et puis déçu a passé son chemin ... son maître (assez jeune) l'a rattrapé, et l'a tabassé à coups de pieds, le chien a hurlé !

Fin de la scène absurde ...

En tant que maman, je rejoins la plupart des avis ici, la laisse et la muselière  : OUI !!!

Je n'oublie pas les accidents tragiques dûs aux chiens, et je n'oublierai jamais le visage de la petite fille d'une connaissance défigurée, et traumatisée par un chien. (la mère aussi en a été traumatisée !)

Alors faites les beaux avec vos chiens de races, dressés, soyez-en les MAÎTRES, mais n'oubliez pas la nature même d'un animal ... les chiens comme tout autre animal ne sont pas des objets que l'homme peut s'accaparer et dominer à sa guise...

Vous dites aimer les animaux, mais vous les forcez à avoir une vie très éloignée de celle vers laquelle ils aspireraient instinctivement.

Pour moi un chien de race dit "dangereux" dressé par un maître, est tout aussi ridicule qu'un petit chien de pouf avec des manteaux et de noeuds dans ses poils ..; le résultat est le même : en faire SON objet, sa chose, sa fierté (le rendre "beau" ou le rendre "obéissant").


PS : et là je ne parle même pas du Canis Lupus, parce que ça, lâché dans la jungle citadine, sans laisse ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ça peut faire des dégâts, surtout chez les femmes (en tailleur de préférence) !


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Mars 2004)

Enfin notre Canis Lupus lui est très bien éduqué


----------



## Amok (15 Mars 2004)

Oui, il met toujours une muselière a ses copines, et quand il les promène c'est en laisse.


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Oui, il met toujours une muselière a ses copines, et quand il les promène c'est en laisse.



Celle qui musèlera l'Amok n'est pas encore née?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Celle qui musèlera l'Amok n'est pas encore née?


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Mars 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

>



Ah bon des infos


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Mars 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> PS : et là je ne parle même pas du Canis Lupus, parce que ça, lâché dans la jungle citadine, sans laisse ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Des dégâts c'est un euphémisme provoquer une vague de canicule sûrement  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 avec affolement et perte de connaissance en cascade au passage de la bête 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Les filles on se calme!


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ah bon des infos



Ah ben non je NE SAIS RIEN !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




j'ai juste des tics d'expression !


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Mars 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben non je NE SAIS RIEN !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est-à-dire derrière ton masque aussi


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Des dégâts c'est un euphémisme provoquer une vague de canicule sûrement
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oui mais moi j'ai entendu dire que la "bête" parfois perdait le contrôle de ses instincts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... (Cf Human Nature de Michel Gondry ... (certains passages !)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Mars 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais moi j'ai entendu dire que la "bête" parfois perdait le contrôle de ses instincts
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ceci est toujours possible en effet mais il me semble que de ce point de vue l'Amok fait exception. L'Amok est un chasseur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 indomptable


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> L'Amok est un chasseur
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dis-donc toi tu n'en saurais pas un peu plus que tu ne le dis ... sur la "bête" ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Mars 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Dis-donc toi tu n'en saurais pas un peu plus que tu ne le dis ... sur la "bête" ?



Tu sais entre animaux sauvages on se croise dans la jungle de MacG


----------



## nato kino (15 Mars 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Je ne voulais pas le dire pour ne pas qu'on m'accuse de faire de la discrimnation, mais je vais quand même préciser que, CHAQUE FOIS que j'ai vu un rott ou un pitb en rue, à l'autre bout de la laisse se trouvait un individu du genre "jeune des cités", en bande la plupart du temps.
> 
> Est-ce un hasard?



Inutile d'en venir aussi au délit de sale gueule... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tous les chiens qui ont la côte aujourd'hui et que l'on voudrait transformer en toutous bien inoffensifs ont pour la plupart été issus de croisements entre races pour en développer des caractéristiques bien spéciales et pour un usage tout aussi spécial, c'est comme pour les vaches laitières etc... Et ceci depuis parfois plusieurs siècles.
Avant de prendre un chien, faudrait aussi se renseigner un peu sur son histoire et se poser un peu la question de l'attirance qu'on pourrait avoir pour cette bête et pas une autre. Même si on est pas jeune et habitant dans un HLM de banlieue !!
Sweet, tu dis que tes chiens ne sont pas méchants et bien dressés et qu'ils vivent très bien avec tes gosses, mais le jour où un de tes gamins va se chamailler avec un copain et qu'un de tes chiens sera là, il va réagir comment, tu le sais ?
Ces chiens ont un potentiel dangereux, et pour moi, c'est suffisant, malgré tout l'amour que tu pourra avoir pour eux. Et je le répète encore une fois, pourquoi ces chiens en ville ? C'est pas des poissons rouges, il leur faut un minimum d'espace... Je rejoins l'avis de Lorna, un chien n'est pas une chose qu'on pourra s'approprier à 100%.

_On parle ici de pitt et de rott, mais il existe bien d'autres "races" tout aussi surnaturelles... Les Dogs de Bordeaux, vous connaissez ? La taille d'un Danois, une gueule de boxer x 10 !! Une vielle race elle aussi un peu "transformée", pour désarçonner les cavaliers... Au moyen-âge !!! Des chiens de guerre quoi !!! Et maintenant qu'il n'y a plus de cavalier...? Ben on reste avec une arme monstrueuse qui si elle se réveille fera des dégâts. _


----------



## gribouille (15 Mars 2004)

vous parlez des chiens.... mais z'oubliez le Hamster angora qui terrorise le cable électrique ! ça aussi c'est horrible !


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Mars 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Inutile d'en venir aussi au délit de sale gueule...



On en n'est malheureusement pas très loin non plus, lorsqu'on parle de critères pour sélectionner les maîtres d'un chien  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_PS: Par exemple pour Amok seul le mode d'emploi suffit  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## gribouille (15 Mars 2004)

Z'avez qu'a prendre un Bonzai... c'est gentil un Bonzai... ça boit un peut.... beaucoup de séances de coiffure.... des roulettes sous le bac pour le promener... il mords pas.... fais pas caca partout.... l'idéal quoi.


----------



## JPTK (15 Mars 2004)

Il a l'air sympa ton chien Nato...


----------



## Amok (15 Mars 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> ... ça boit un peut.... beaucoup de séances de coiffure.... (...) ... il mords pas.... fais pas caca partout.... l'idéal quoi.



C'est un peu comme alem, en fait?!


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Mars 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> Z'avez qu'a prendre un Bonzai... c'est gentil un Bonzai... ça boit un peut.... beaucoup de séances de coiffure.... des roulettes sous le bac pour le promener... il mords pas.... fais pas caca partout.... l'idéal quoi.



Oui et puis c'est adepte du bondage


----------



## nato kino (15 Mars 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Il a l'air sympa ton chien Nato...



Bon toutou hein ? Capable d'égorger un cheval d'un seul coup de gueule...!!


----------



## gribouille (15 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> C'est un peu comme alem, en fait?!



oui mais le Alèm il faut un double bac.... car il coule beaucoup


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> C'est un peu comme alem, en fait?!



Oui mais l'Alèm à la différence de l'Amok a un poil moins doux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et peut mordre si l'on ne suit pas les instructions d'utilisation  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. C'est une bête de caractère quoi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est vrai que question étanchéité il faut canaliser


----------



## nato kino (15 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> On en n'est malheureusement pas très loin non plus, lorsqu'on parle de critères pour sélectionner les maîtres d'un chien



Un permis n'y changera rien, certains chiens SONT dangereux, même bien éduqués !!

_Un peu comme les volcans si tu préfères...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 On sait jamais si ça dort profondément ou seulement d'un oeil... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Mars 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> _Un peu comme les volcans si tu préfères...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




_L'Amok n'est pas dangereux en soit et il ne dort que d'un oeil pour surveiller sa meute de femelles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Lio70 (15 Mars 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Inutile d'en venir aussi au délit de sale gueule...



ça m'a un peu embarrassé de faire cette réflexion mais j'ai trop souvent observé qu'il n'y avait pas de fumée sans feu...


----------



## gribouille (15 Mars 2004)

... de feu sans carburant...


----------



## gribouille (15 Mars 2004)

... et de comburant...


----------



## nato kino (15 Mars 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> ça m'a un peu embarrassé de faire cette réflexion mais j'ai trop souvent observé qu'il n'y avait pas de fumée sans feu...



Je ne sais pas pour Liège, mais pour Paris/banlieue, on rencontre beaucoup moins de Pitt ou de Rott accompagnés d'un survêtement et d'une casquette... Par contre, dans les zones résidentielles de bons citoyens moyens, ça, on en voit, et c'est pas l'habit du maître qui va rendre l'animal plus docile, du moins à mes yeux.


----------



## gribouille (15 Mars 2004)

Bon écoutez.... on vas vite résoudre le problème....

on monte un commando, avec autos mitrailleuses et camion usine.... quand il croise un chien ou un chien et son maitre.... tir à vue.... maitres et chiens abatus, sont passés dans le camion usine (récupération des chevrotines pour faire des petits soldats de plombs pour les ch'tites n'enfants pour qu'ils jouent gentilment, lavage et vidage du maitre et de son chien... écorchage... découpage... prépération.... cuisson... mise en boite... éttiquetage...; vente aux propriétaires de chats, de tortues et de poissons rouges) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




comme ça plus de problèmes


----------



## nato kino (15 Mars 2004)

Pour se retrouver avec des tortues géantes ou des piranhas ?! T'es pas fou ?!


----------



## gribouille (15 Mars 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Pour se retrouver avec des tortues géantes ou des piranhas ?! T'es pas fou ?!



j'ai pas dit que Mackie, Finn et Alèm rentrais dans la composition des boites


----------



## macelene (15 Mars 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> j'ai pas dit que Mackie, Finn et Alèm rentrais dans la composition des boites









 Que se passe-t-il ???

Que de fautes d'ortographe ???  

Tu remplaces Macinside


----------



## jpmiss (15 Mars 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> JPMISS pourra certainement nous en parler également.



Je prend le train en marche...

Je n'ai jamais été personnellement confronté au probleme pour n'avoir jamais pratiqué en milieux de chirurgie plastique. Néanmoins un de mes bons potes travaille dans une instutution de chirurgie pediatrique sur la promenade des Anglais a Nice. Il y'a un an environ il a eu a s'occuper un gamin dont la moitié du visage avait ete bouffé par un de ces clebards. Le cas avait d'ailleurs pas mal defrayé la chronique a l'epoque. Mon pote n'est pas une chochotte mais il m'a raconté que quand il a vu ce mome il a failli tourner de l'oeuil. Mais le plus important n'est pas la: le mome a du subir plusieurs intervention pour parvenir a lui redonner une apprence "humaine". Mais les cicatrices ne sont que la partie immergée de l'iceberg. Le traumatisme qu'a subit ce gamin est probablement indélébile et aucun bistouri n'y peut rien...

Donc je rejoint l'avis de ceux qui sont pour la laisse + museliere.

Quant a la comparaison avec l'automobile il faut quand meme se souvenir qu'une bagnole n'a pas de volonté propre et qu'elle ne peut pas agir de sont propre chef ce qui n'est a priori pas le cas d'un clebard meme du mieu dressé.


Petite devinette pour finir:
Quelle est la différence entre un teckel et un pit bull?









































































Quand le pit bull se frotte a ta jambe tu le laisse finir....

-


----------



## Lio70 (15 Mars 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas pour Liège, mais pour Paris/banlieue, on rencontre beaucoup moins de Pitt ou de Rott accompagnés d'un survêtement et d'une casquette... Par contre, dans les zones résidentielles de bons citoyens moyens, ça, on en voit,


Ah, ces parisiens, quels frimeurs! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				nato kino a dit:
			
		

> et c'est pas l'habit du maître qui va rendre l'animal plus docile, du moins à mes yeux.


D'accord, l'habit ne fait pas le moine. En résumé, nous retiendrons que ça devient grave partout...


----------



## sweet (15 Mars 2004)

"Si, les armes sont interdites, cela ne s'achète pas "comme ça".
Certaine arme son réservé aux soldats et ne sont pas accessible même avec un permis.
 Si je veux une de ces bêtes, j'en ai pour une demi heure, si je veux une arme,sauf en sortant de la légalité, il me faut beaucoup plus de temps. (et c'est encore trop rapide.)"


Non désolé les armes ne sont pas INTERDITES elles sont réglementées par des permis !!
Pas besoin d'un fusil d'assault (militaire) pour tuer !!
Le comble c'est que chez nous en Suisse chaques personnes qui est astreinte au service militaire garde son fusil d'assault à son domicile et en plus avec de la munition !!
Et la cerise sur le gâteau, quand on fini le service militaire, on peut racheter son fusil et ceci sans aucun permis !!

Alors pourquoi pas appliquer des réglements similaires pour la détention des certaines races de chiens !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






"C'est faux, tous les chiens ne sont pas capable de faire les même dégâts
Ils y a une classification de la dangerosité des chiens basée sur plusieurs critères dont la puissance de la mâchoire."



Mais j'ai pas dit tout les chiens, j'ai dit les chiens de taille respectable (grandes tailles), je peus t'assurer qu'entre un Dobermann, un berger Allemand, un Rottweiler ou un Malinois il n'y a pas grande différence et le resultat de leurs morsures est de toute manière horrible !!



"On est bien d'accord, ces gens seront dans l'illégalité, comme ceux qui possèdent une arme sans permis. Qu'il en assume les conséquences.
Evidement, je ne demande pas de supprimer les armes aux soldats, policiers,... (quoi que si c'était possible  )"



On est d'accord !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









"En France, en Belgique, au Luxembourg et au Pays-Bas il y a un renforcement des contrôles routiers, une augmentation des sanctions des délits de la route.
Un projet existe pour interdire l'achat de voitures sur-puissantes aux jeunes conducteurs.
Il est d'ailleurs de plus en plus difficile pour une personne de moins de 30 ans d'assurer une tel petite bombe.
Les sanctions en cas d'accident fait "en infraction" c-à-d si c'est prouvé que la personne roulait trop vite, sous l'emprise de l'alcool, ect sont de plus en plus sévères. Et ce n'est pas fini."



Bravo et tant mieux !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Cordialement, Chris.


----------



## sweet (15 Mars 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> J'avais lu quelque part que la Grande-Bretagne, qui a interdit certaines races de chiens, n'a pas réussi à diminuer le nombre de morsures graves avec cette mesure. Malheureusement, je ne trouve plus la source.
> 
> De toute manière, même si j'aimerais bien aussi parfois penser que cette solution de facilité résoudrait le problème, je crois qu'elle est beaucoup trop restrictive. Nous vivons en société, et nous devons trouver des consensus pour satisfaire tout le monde. Ce genre de mesure punirait d'abord les propriétaires responsables sans vraiment punir les maîtres irresponsables, car ce genre de personne n'aiment pas leur chien, d'ailleurs ils n'ont pas un chien mais une bête qui peut mordre. Soyons intelligent et faisons simplement en sorte que cette catégorie de gens ne puissent plus se procurer ce genre de bête sans une très grande motivation (je suis persuadé qu'à l'idée de devoir passer un permis ou devoir payer des taxes plus chères de nombreux propriétaires abandonnerait l'idée d'avoir un chien de combat).



Entièrement d'accord avec toi !!


----------



## sweet (15 Mars 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Un beau jour d'hiver, je me promenais avec ma fille (2 ans 1/2), dans un parc , elle se trouvait à quelques mètres de moi ...
> 
> Au bout de l'allée, je vois un chien, blanc ... qui la regardait fixement, il s'approchait, son maître derrière,  je me suis rendue compte que c'était un pit bull, et qu'il fixait toujours ma fille ...
> Quand il s'est mis à sprinter en sa direction je n'ai pas tardé à la prendre dans mes bras, en la serrant fort : j'ai eu peur !
> ...



Je te comprend très bien et je trouve cela inadmissible, scandaleux !!
Je suis Pére de deux enfants (7 et 3 ans) et je me méfie toujours des chiens inconnus et surtout de leurs "maîtres", quelques soit la race (du chien évidement, je ne suis pas racisste)

Ce qui ne m'empêche pas de vivre en parfaite harmonie avec mon épouse, nos deux enfants et nos deux chiens SOIS-DISANTS "dangereux".

Je ne commentrais pas la débilité du GROS CON qui frappe son chien, c'est totalement inutile, à part pour le rendre agressif !!

Je suis d'accord pour la laisse et dans ton cas elle aurait suffit !!
Le problème de la muselière c'est qu'elle rend certains chiens agressifs, mais j'en parle quelques postes avant...
Il existe des colliers muni d'un sytème de cordes et de boucles qui entrave le chien (sans douleurs) et permettent un exellent contrôle de l'animal, mais il faut la laisse bien sûr !!

Pour terminer je te rejoint sur ta vision du "MAITRE" et du chien "objet" et aussi sur le plan de l'animal, de ses instincts.

Pour ma part je vis à la campagne, mes chiens sont pratiquement toujours dehors et il peuvent vivre un peu comme leur ancêtre, j'ai nomé le "canis lupus" le vrai cette fois !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Mais avec certaines règles tout de même, évidement !!
Il ne faut pas DRESSER un chien (beurk je hais ce mot) il faut avant tout le SOCIABILISER, et tout particulièrement avec les enfants, c'est le principal, et ensuite l'éduquer.
Mais attention, je ne parle pas d'en faire une machine à obéir, non non !!
Eduquer à mon sens c'est amener le chien au bon comportement par lui même, par son intelligence et non en le forcant d'une manière quelconque !!

Je compatit avec toutes les victimes de chiens, mais sachez que dans la majeur partie des cas c'est le maître qui est le fautif !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Cordiales salutations, Chris.

PS: j'allais oublier, il faut également éduquer les enfants vis à vis des chiens, c'est très important !!!!


----------



## sweet (15 Mars 2004)

Petit dernier pour la route !!

Il y a pas mal de choses qui ont été dites, y' a du bon et y' a du moins bon !!

Pas mal d'idées reçues et d'ignorances (un peu trop peut être) !!

Une bonne dose d'humour que j'apprecie énormément (merci à ceux qui en font) !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Je ne peut pas répondre à tout et tous le monde, mais je fais de mon mieux (il faut que je prenne de cours de dactylo  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







) !!

Merci encore à tous et au plaisirs de vous lire !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Chris


----------



## Lio70 (15 Mars 2004)

sweet a dit:
			
		

> je me méfie toujours des chiens inconnus et surtout de leurs "maîtres", quelques soit la race (du chien évidement, je ne suis pas racisste)










			
				sweet a dit:
			
		

> Je ne commentrais pas la débilité du GROS CON qui frappe son chien, c'est totalement inutile, à part pour le rendre agressif !!


Le qualificatif "GROS CON" est encore bien trop gentil dans ce cas-ci 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				sweet a dit:
			
		

> Le problème de la muselière c'est qu'elle rend certains chiens agressifs, mais j'en parle quelques postes avant...
> Il existe des colliers muni d'un sytème de cordes et de boucles qui entrave le chien (sans douleurs) et permettent un exellent contrôle de l'animal, mais il faut la laisse bien sûr !!


Pourquoi pas couplé à un signal qui serait envoyé vers le cerveau du chien avec le message "Think different" dès qu'il s'énerve.



			
				Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Pour moi un chien de race (...) est tout aussi ridicule qu'un petit chien de pouf avec des manteaux et de noeuds dans ses poils ..;


Rahhh! Il y a des maîtres qui ont l'art de foutre la honte à leurs chiens en leur mettant des manteaux du genre "tissus écossais vert foncé/bordeaux". M'étonne pas que le chien devienne fou!


----------



## sweet (15 Mars 2004)

Lio merci encore pour ton humour et ta bonne humeur !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Mais ouiii !! Le autres aussi !!


----------



## jeanba3000 (16 Mars 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Ah, ces parisiens, quels frimeurs!



mouarf ! non, pas frimeur : snob !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















sauf que nato est aussi parisien que toi !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









			
				Lorna a dit:
			
		

> ... tout aussi ridicule qu'un petit chien de pouf avec des manteaux et de noeuds dans ses poils ...



malgré le fait qu'un bon mirza soit un mirza mort, il ne faut pas oublier la valeur sociale du canin pour sac à main à sa mémère, qui pour cela devrait être remboursé par la sécu : c'est bien le dernier rempart contre la solitude pour tout un tas de gens souvent vieux et sans autre entourage, qui y trouvent de quoi s'occuper, de la compagnie et quelque chose vers quoi tourner un amour qui se perd dans le vide. tout le monde à besoin d'aimer, et certains n'ont plus que ces mini usines à merde braillantes qui ne sont probablement pas sans leur rappeler les bébés qu'ils ou elles ont eu et qui ont occupé leurs meilleures années révolues à jamais. cet infantilisation est d'ailleurs à mon avis la principale cause de comportement hystérique d'un animal non pas fait pour être gâté, mais pour être soumis à des règles et une hiérarchie de meute (l'humain devant bien sûr être le dominant, ce qui est rarement le cas chez l'octogénaire lambda).

c'était la minute pathétique offerte par shebba la pâtée des chats qui n'aimeraient pas avoir la laisse burberry et la coupe lion du caniche d'en face sur le pallier


----------



## Lio70 (16 Mars 2004)

jeanba3000 a dit:
			
		

> c'est bien le dernier rempart contre la solitude pour tout un tas de gens souvent vieux et sans autre entourage, qui y trouvent de quoi s'occuper, de la compagnie et quelque chose vers quoi tourner un amour qui se perd dans le vide.


C'est hélas vrai  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




En ce qui concerne le remboursement par la sécu, je sais que dans certaines villes, comme Cologne par exemple, la municipalité donne une petite allocation mensuelle aux SDF qui ont un chien pour l'entretenir, afin qu'ils aient un compagnon qui leur donne un peu d'amour et de confiance, pour qu'ils ne sombrent pas totalement. Je trouve que c'est un peu exagéré, m'enfin si c'est efficace et que ça évite à certains de devenir fou ou de sombrer dans la délinquance, pourquoi pas?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2004)

sweet a dit:
			
		

> PS: j'allais oublier, il faut également éduquer les enfants vis à vis des chiens, c'est très important !!!!



MAIS biensûr  j'ai oublié de le dire ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 moi dès leur plus jeune âge je leur ai appris à ne pas mordre le premier chien venu, (ça fait désordre)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ça me rappelle une autre anecdote, moins dramatique, on se balladait dans un parc (oui on se balladait encore, et là pour info c'était un AUTRE parc ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), en famille cette fois-ci ... quand ma plus jeune fille qui à l'époque devait pas avoir deux ans, remarque un tout petit chien promené par une couple de retraités ...
Nous (son père et moi) on s'écrie alors :
"Noooooon, ne le touche pas, fais attention"
Les "maîtres" du chien, nous disent :
-"OOOh mais elle est très gentille avec lesenfants, elle a l'habitudeavec tous nos petits-enfants"
Nous :
-"Ah mais c'est pas pour notre fille qu'on avait peur, mais pour votre chien"

EUx &gt;&gt;&gt;  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













PS : histoire authentique et véridiquement vraie (si vous aviez vu ce petit bout de nana en pleine action avec un petit animal, vous auriez compris notre crainte !


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Mars 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> PS : histoire authentique et véridiquement vraie (si vous aviez vu ce petit bout de nana en pleine action avec un petit animal, vous auriez compris notre crainte !



Une petite un temps "pestive" donc


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Une petite un temps "pestive" donc



les chiens ne font pas des chats ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





(hélas pour moi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## nato kino (16 Mars 2004)

jeanba3000 a dit:
			
		

> sauf que nato est aussi parisien que toi !



Au moins tout autant que tyler !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_Tu me rappelles où tu es né toi ?!_


----------



## Lio70 (16 Mars 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> (si vous aviez vu ce petit bout de nana en pleine action avec un petit animal, vous auriez compris notre crainte !



Y'a pas à hésiter: la laisse et la muselière


----------



## nato kino (16 Mars 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Y'a pas à hésiter: la laisse et la muselière



Sinon c'est la fourrière et on pique de suite !!


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Y'a pas à hésiter: la laisse et la muselière








ben tu sais qu'il y à déjà les "laisses"  pour les gamins  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (biensûr ils ne nomment pas ça comme ça !) oui j'ai déjà croisé (dans un magasin de disques, livres, etc) un gamin élevé à la laisse et ce jour-là il n'en avait pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 résultat il a mis un coup de boule à ma fille aînée, qui est tombée raide par terre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



j'ai cherché  un ou les parents de cet énergumène rugbyman âgé de 2 ans ... en vain, au bout de long moment je vois arriver un homme qui pouvait ressembler à un père ayant perdu un enfant, vu qu'il regardait inquiet dans les rayons, il me trouve en train d'essayer d'expliquer à son fils qu'il ne fallait pas faire mal comme ça ... je lui expose les faits et là il prend son enfant en le tenant par le col, derrière le cou, et le tient ainsi tout en me parlant (le gamin gesticulait et hurlait, mais ça ne dérangeait pas le père):
"OOOh excusez-le, on n'arrive pas à le tenir tranquille, d'habitude on le sort avec son harnais, mais aujourd'hui on ne l'a pas"

Et repart avec son gamin porté comme un vulgaire sac


----------



## gribouille (16 Mars 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> ...




Grrrrrrrr...rrrrrrrrr...GGGRRRRRRRrrrrrrrr wouaafff waaffff waf wfafwafff waf waaff waff GRRRRrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Mars 2004)

Gribouille tu es le roi du bruitage


----------



## gribouille (16 Mars 2004)

rrrrroooon llrrroonn rron rrronnnronnnnn


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> Grrrrrrrr...rrrrrrrrr...GGGRRRRRRRrrrrrrrr wouaafff waaffff waf wfafwafff waf waaff waff GRRRRrrrrrrrrrrrrrr




pff mon aboiement, est plus ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... Wouaf ... 






 et mon casque n'est pas en plastique !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




chapeau pour le ronronnement


----------



## gribouille (16 Mars 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> pff mon aboiement, est plus ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



céramique ou tôle émaillée ? y'a un il au fond de ton pot de chambre ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Mars 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> rrrrroooon llrrroonn rron rrronnnronnnnn



Rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrroooooooooonnnnnn rrrrrrrrrrrr rrrrrrrrrrlllllllrrrroooooonnnnnnnn


----------



## Lio70 (16 Mars 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> ben tu sais qu'il y à déjà les "laisses"  pour les gamins
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oui j'avais déjà vu; ça m'avait choqué!

Au fait, non, c'est bien pratique. Quand la voiture tombe en panne en rase campagne lors de l'excursion familiale le dimanche après-midi, les parents mettent le gosse harnaché devant la voiture puis s'asseyent sur le toi. Ils donnent des coups avec la laisse en criant "Yaaaahh! yaaaaaaah!" et tout le monde est à la maison pour Noël!


----------



## Fulvio (16 Mars 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Oui j'avais déjà vu; ça m'avait choqué!
> 
> Au fait, non, c'est bien pratique. Quand la voiture tombe en panne en rase campagne lors de l'excursion familiale le dimanche après-midi, les parents mettent le gosse harnaché devant la voiture puis s'asseyent sur le toi. Ils donnent des coups avec la laisse en criant "Yaaaahh! yaaaaaaah!" et tout le monde est à la maison pour Noël!




C'es si grand que ça, la Belgique ?


----------



## Lio70 (16 Mars 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> C'es si grand que ça, la Belgique ?



Non, mais dans les côtes, je suppose que le gosse court moins vite avec un monospace sur le dos. A l'impossible nul n'est tenu!


----------



## Fulvio (16 Mars 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Non, mais dans les côtes, je suppose que le gosse court moins vite avec un monospace sur le dos. A l'impossible nul n'est tenu!



Hein, y a du relief en Belgique ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(cliché, quand tu nous tiens 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## nato kino (16 Mars 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Non, mais dans les côtes, je suppose que le gosse court moins vite avec un monospace sur le dos. A l'impossible nul n'est tenu!



alors le "plat pays" ce n'était qu'une légende ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Je suis déçu... Mais alors déééçuuuuuuuuuuu !!


----------



## nato kino (16 Mars 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Hein, y a du relief en Belgique ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lupus tu fais chier !!


----------



## Lio70 (16 Mars 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Hein, y a du relief en Belgique ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hé oui! "le plat pays" c'est la moitié nord-ouest uniquement. Dans le sud-est, c'est vallonné, ça culmine à 500-600 mètres et on peut skier en hiver (mais j'admets que c'est moins vertigineux que le Fuji-Yama) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Autre idée reçue: la Belgique est un pays essentiellement francophone. Ha! 40% de la population environ.


----------



## Fulvio (16 Mars 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Lupus tu fais chier !!



T'es que le 12e à me le dire, aujourd'hui


----------



## Fulvio (16 Mars 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Hé oui! "le plat pays" c'est la moitié nord-ouest uniquement. Dans le sud-est, c'est vallonné, ça culmine à 500-600 mètres et on peut skier en hiver (mais j'admets que c'est moins vertigineux que le Fuji-Yama)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je connaissais pas les stats, mais je savais qu'il y avait d'autres idiomes pratiqués chez vous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sinon, j'ai une cousine qui fait ses études de véto à Liège.

(Et puis ?... Bah, et puis c'est tout 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Lio70 (16 Mars 2004)

Les langues officielles sont le néerlandais, le français et l'allemand.

Quant au "flamand", ce n'est pas un patois, c'estle néerlandais tel qu'on le parle chez nous, c'est à dire avec des petites différences comme entrele français parlé en France et celui parlé en Belgique, en Suisse ou au Québec.

Il y a cependant des patois en Flandres, dont celui d'Alost, ainsi qu'en Wallonie (le wallon, avec plusieurs déclinaisons).

M'étonne pas qu'on se tape dessus en étant à peine 10 millions.


----------



## woulf (16 Mars 2004)

sweet a dit:
			
		

> Je compatit avec toutes les victimes de chiens, mais sachez que dans la majeur partie des cas c'est le maître qui est le fautif !!



C'est bien, mais en attendant, ça leur rend pas leur visages aux gamins qui se font sauter dessus par un de ces clébards, ou pire encore...

Je précise que j'aime beaucoup les chiens.
Cependant, ce genre de chiens dangereux et catégorisés comme tels, eh bin j'ai beau faire, j'aime pas, surtout la plupart de leurs connards de maitres qui les laissent divaguer sans laisse ni muselière.

Ceux qui veulent avoir ces chiens: 1 permis, du dressage obligatoire, une laisse et une muselière. T'es pas en règle ? on tire à vue, point.

Désolé, mais quand je vois le comportement de certains merdeux en ville avec ces chiens, je ne rêve que de voir débarquer Judge Dredd.
Parce qu'entre la loi et son application...

Désolé, j'ai un gamin de 7 mois et je n'ose pas l'emmener dans certains endroits, je fais des détours pour ne pas risquer de rencontres avec ces chiens et leurs charmants propriétaires, et ça, ça n'est pas normal.

Finalement, je vais m'orienter vers un port d'armes, tiens 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Voilà ce que je pense, je ne doute pas de ta bonne volonté et de ton amour des animaux, je ne doute pas non plus que tu respectes la loi, mais c'est comme souvent, on paie pour les brebis galeuses.

Ah et oui, je compte éduquer mon fils, à ne pas s'approcher des chiens. Et comme il fait pas la différence, faudra que je lui explique que le jack russell vieillissant de ma mère est tout aussi dangereux qu'un dogue argentin.


----------



## Fulvio (16 Mars 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Les langues officielles sont le néerlandais, le français et l'allemand.
> 
> Quant au "flamand", ce n'est pas un patois, c'estle néerlandais tel qu'on le parle chez nous, c'est à dire avec des petites différences comme entrele français parlé en France et celui parlé en Belgique, en Suisse ou au Québec.
> 
> ...



Pourtant, votre devise nationale, c'est pas "l'union fait la force" ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enfin, bon, en France, c'est "Liberté, égalité, fraternité" auquel on ajoute "y a encore du boulot"


----------



## Lio70 (16 Mars 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Pourtant, votre devise nationale, c'est pas "l'union fait la force" ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Non, notre devise c'est "Que la Force soit avec toi" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"Liberté, égalité, fraternité" y'a encore du boulot. Pas pire qu'en Belgique je suppose. Finalement, nous ne sommes pas si mal lotis en Europe.


----------



## Lio70 (16 Mars 2004)

Et ta cousine, ça va à l'Univ? J'espère qu'elle n'apas pris l'accent du coin. Quoique tout le monde ne l'a pas! En vacances en Bretagne il y a deux ans, deux Français m'ont dit: "Tiens, pourtant vous n'avez pas l'accent".


----------



## MackZeKnife (16 Mars 2004)

et sans vouloir être lourd : "une fois" est vraiment un signe de ponctuation ?  (comme "con" dans le sud de la France)

ok je suis lourd je sors


----------



## gribouille (16 Mars 2004)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> ok je suis lourd je sors



mais non... ils ont l'habitude.... si tu savais ce que les Hollandais leur balancent sur la tronche


----------



## MackZeKnife (16 Mars 2004)

ah oui, la légèreté proverbiale du batave...


----------



## Lio70 (16 Mars 2004)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> ah oui, la légèreté proverbiale du batave...














"une fois" c'est le parler populaire bruxellois. Sinon, personne ne dit jamais ça!

Les personnes qui, occasionnellement, le disent (comme moi parfois) c'est par exemple "Je suis allé au cinéma Palace une fois" ce qui veut dire "j'y suis allé donc je connais mais, juste une seule fois, je n'y suis pas retourné par après". ça n'a rien à voir avec l'expression décrite plus haut.


----------



## woulf (16 Mars 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> "une fois" c'est le parler populaire bruxellois. Sinon, personne ne dit jamais ça!
> 
> Les personnes qui, occasionnellement, le disent (comme moi parfois) c'est par exemple "Je suis allé au cinéma Palace une fois" ce qui veut dire "j'y suis allé donc je connais mais, juste une seule fois, je n'y suis pas retourné par après". ça n'a rien à voir avec l'expression décrite plus haut.



Et puis le "une fois" popularisé par Coluche: il le plaçait en fin de phrase, alors que le bruxellois de base qui l'emploie le met juste après le verbe:

"je sais une fois faire ça" 

Oui, bon, je complique avec l'emploi du verbe savoir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 10 ans de Belgique, hein 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et d'ailleurs le "une fois" à cet endroit là, est interchangeable avec "seulement"


----------



## MackZeKnife (16 Mars 2004)

me voila rassuré


----------



## Lio70 (16 Mars 2004)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> "je sais une fois faire ça"
> 
> Oui, bon, je complique avec l'emploi du verbe savoir
> 
> ...



C'est exactement cela.

En ce qui concerne les Français, un truc qui nous tue ce sont les fautes de certains présentateurs TV comme PPDA: "pour pas que". Immonde! Et faux...


----------



## MackZeKnife (16 Mars 2004)

puisque nous y sommes ...

"Ce midi" semble avoir fait le voyage de Bruxelles à Paris... non ?


----------



## Lio70 (16 Mars 2004)

C'est possible. Mais est-ce faux? "Ce matin" et "ce soir" sont pourtant corrects. Ah, tout ça à cause des pitbulls.


----------



## sweet (17 Mars 2004)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien, mais en attendant, ça leur rend pas leur visages aux gamins qui se font sauter dessus par un de ces clébards, ou pire encore...
> 
> Je précise que j'aime beaucoup les chiens.
> Cependant, ce genre de chiens dangereux et catégorisés comme tels, eh bin j'ai beau faire, j'aime pas, surtout la plupart de leurs connards de maitres qui les laissent divaguer sans laisse ni muselière.
> ...



Je suis entièrement d'accord avec tes commentaires et je fait tout mon possible pour aller dans le bon sens.

Je me bat tous les jours, à mon niveau bien sûr, pour sensibiliser les propriétaires de chiens et les conseiller aux mieux, voir même les disuader de prendre un chien où encore un chien qui ne leurs corespond pas.
Enfin je fais de mon mieux, mais ce n'est qu'une goutte d'eau dans l'océan... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Amitiés à tous et bonne soirée.

Chris


----------



## Lio70 (17 Mars 2004)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Oui, bon, je complique avec l'emploi du verbe savoir
> 
> 
> 
> ...



T'as tenu 10 ans? [standing ovation]


----------



## sweet (18 Mars 2004)

Salut !!

Je vais lancer un nouveau sujet, LES BELGES DANGEREUX !!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Mars 2004)

sweet a dit:
			
		

> Salut !!
> Je vais lancer un nouveau sujet, LES BELGES DANGEREUX !!


Ah la Belgique !!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...je suis un flamand "pure race" ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







) né en Flandre à Kortrijk !!! Je parle aussi bien (ou aussi mal, c'est selon !) le français que le flamand mais parfois, que ce soit dans l'une ou l'autre langue, j'ai des petites intonations ou expressions qui font que, lorsque je suis en Flandre, on me dit souvent : "mais t'es wallon toi ???" et lorsque je suis en Wallonie, parfois on me traite de "flamin" !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...c'est dur dur d'être belge de temps en temps une fois !!!


----------



## Lio70 (18 Mars 2004)

sweet a dit:
			
		

> Salut !!
> 
> Je vais lancer un nouveau sujet, LES BELGES DANGEREUX !!



Oh oui, oh oui!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Mars 2004)

Pour en revenir aux chiens ... ...

J'ai toujours eu des chiens ... je les adore pour leur disponibilité, leur gentillesse etc... etc...
Tous les matins, je déjeune en compagnie de mon clébard, un bichon maltais légèrement batardé... Arf ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Quel plaisir j'ai déjà eu avec ces clebs que j'ai toujours récupérés dans des refuges pour animaux et qui me l'ont toujours rendu au centuple !!!
Plus de 30 ans que j'ai des chiens et jamais ... je dis bien jamais un seul problème que ce soit en rue ou à la maison...
En rue, ils sont en laisse et à la maison, ils ont leur coin à eux ... bien peinards ...
Les enfants peuvent les toucher, les malaxer, les pétrir dans tous les sens ... jamais un grognement ... quand ils en ont marre et bien ils se tirent dans leur coin !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Que voilà un portrait ydillique d'un véritable ami des animaux !!! ... Oh que non !!!!!!!!

J'avoue qu'en ce qui concerne les chiens, je suis un "raciste" pur et dur ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... je déteste les grands chiens de type "molosses" destinés par l'humain à être des bêtes d'attaque ou de défense, qu'on dresse tous les samedis matin avant d'aller prendre l'apéro pour en faire l'arme parfaite qu'on promène avec fierté dans son quartier au grand dam des passants apeurés ! ... bien entendu, les chiens concernés sont "innocents" ... ils n'en peuvent rien d'être nés pitt-bull ou rotweiler ou autres... je ne les aime pas ! c'est tout ... je ne leur trouve rien d'attachant, rien d'attirant ... ils me font peur !

S'il fallait voter, je voterais sans hésitation pour l'interdiction pure et simple de posséder un chien relevant de ces caractéristiques ... permis ou pas !
Il est interdit de se ballader avec une arme de guerre ... alors qu'on interdise aussi de sortir avec de tels molosses que certains même ne parviennent pas à maîtriser...!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Désolé pour les véritables amateurs qui, j'espère, ne se reconnaitront pas dans ce post ... mais je suis véritablement allergique à ces "tueurs potentiels sur pattes"...

Un chien n'est pas un moyen de défense ou d'attaque qu'on dresse pour en retirer une fierté mal placée ... un chien doit rester une "boule" d'amour et de sentiment et être considéré comme tel !


----------



## nato kino (18 Mars 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Pour en revenir aux chiens ... ...
> 
> 
> Un chien n'est pas un moyen de défense ou d'attaque qu'on dresse pour en retirer une fierté mal placée ... un chien doit rester une "boule" d'amour et de sentiment et être considéré comme tel !



M'étonnerai que les chiens soient tous de ton avis... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







C'est un point de vue typiquement humain de la chose, comme de vouloir caresser un ours ou une panthère (même si Tibo ne dirait pas non tout le temps).


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Mars 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> ou une panthère (même si Tibo ne dirait pas non tout le temps).








 Faut un pass et un log


----------



## Fulvio (18 Mars 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> M'étonnerai que les chiens soient tous de ton avis...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Et on dit que Dieu a créé le chat pour que l'homme puisse caresser le tigre.

Mais là encore, il s'agit d'antropomorphisme, puisque le tigre, le chat et Dieu doivent bien se moquer des désirs de l'homme 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




En attendant, je m'interroge : pourquoi est-on plus fasciner par les fauves à sang chaud que par, chais pas, moi, les iguanes ou les taupes ? Regardez les documentaires animaliers : en une semaine de France 5, on en oubliera plus sur les guépards du Serengueti qu'on en apprendra jamais sur les taupes en 12 ans de Planète...

(c'était vraiment très intéressant...)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Mars 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> M'étonnerai que les chiens soient tous de ton avis...


...les molosses surement pas !!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









ps : pour la petite histoire, j'arrive un matin très tôt sur le parking du bureau ... faisait noir ... je me gare, j'éteins le moteur et chipote dans ma boîte à gants qui est surtout une boîte à bonbons !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je te jure que j'ai failli mourir de saisissement : un doberman s'est rué contre ma vitre en la labourant de ses pattes et en aboyant comme un damné ... 
5 minutes après, un gars hilare, crâne rasé (coincidence sans doute ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) s'est pointé, laisse en main, en balbutiant : "je le laisse courir ici tous les matins ... c'est la première fois que ça lui arrive !!!" - il ne s'est même pas excusé, a tapé son clébard et est reparti aussitôt !
Depuis cette mésaventure, j'ai la trouille d'arriver le premier sur ce parking !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Alors, qu'on me dise ce qu'on veut, mais entre être mordu par un bichon maltais bigleux et déchiré par un doberman super-enragé ... y'a pas photo ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Arrrghhhh ! Je ne peux vraiment plus supporter ces molosses....


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Mars 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> ... qu'on en apprendra jamais sur les taupes en 12 ans de Planète...


Arffff !!! La taupe ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Que voilà un animal charmant et inoffensif !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Et puis, si elle t'emmerde un peu trop et que tu veux te venger avec cruauté, tu peux toujours l'enterrer vivante !!!!


----------



## nato kino (18 Mars 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Je te jure que j'ai failli mourir de saisissement : un doberman s'est rué contre ma vitre en la labourant de ses pattes et en aboyant comme un damné ...
> 5 minutes après, un gars hilare, crâne rasé (coincidence sans doute !
> 
> 
> ...



Au passage, on pourra une fois de plus noter l'excuse bidon : "c'est la première fois que ça lui arrive"... mais la première fois de quoi, de la journée ?!


----------



## Fulvio (18 Mars 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Arffff !!! La taupe !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Inoffensif, inoffensif... C'est quand même un animal qui peut sauvagement attaquer ta pelouse et la transformer en moins de deux en région Suisse  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(oui, je sais, il n'y a pas de trous dans le gruyère...)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Mars 2004)

Pour être honnête, il faut avouer que le berger allemand du gars de la brigade canine d'à côté (on est à 500 m du bureau de police !) est hilarant !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ce gars (qu'on connait avec le même chien depuis plusieurs années) vient régulièrement chez nous et lorsqu'on lui ouvre la porte, il délivre "sa bête" qui court comme un dératé dans tous les bureaux, saute sur tout le monde, lèche dans tous les sens, se roule sur la moquette et n'attend qu'une seule chose, c'est qu'on joue avec lui ... il est trop !!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Et pourtant ... à le regarder, c'est vrai qu'il en impose !!!
Les raisons probables du comportement de ce chien : parfaite symbiose avec son maître qui est un gars épatant et bien dans sa peau !!!
Fallait le dire !


----------



## sweet (18 Mars 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Pour être honnête, il faut avouer que le berger allemand du gars de la brigade canine d'à côté (on est à 500 m du bureau de police !) est hilarant !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ben oui ca devrait toujours être comme ca, mais malheureusement...

Enfin on va pas refaire le monde !!

Je comprend ta crainte de ces races qui sont si mal-vues, souvent à tort, à cause de l'incompétence de leurs propriétaires.

Je constate également que bon nombres d'entres nous ont encore cette idée recue, je veus parler des croisements afin d'obtenir des "chiens de guerre".
Il y a pas mal de races molosoïde qui ont été crées par des croisements, certes, mais de loin pas toutes et dans ces races issuent de croisements une toute petite minorité étaient destinées au combat où à la guerre.

Il faut savoir aussi que ces croisements N'EN FONT PAS des bêtes dangereuses, C'EST LA QUE BEAUCOUP SE TROMPENT, le but des croisements est d'obtenir des chiens forts et puissants, au caractère bien trempé, courageux et sûr d'eux-mêmes ET C'EST TOUT !!

CE SONT LES PROPRIETAIRES QUI LES RENDENT DANGEREUX !!!!

Vous pouvez prendre nimporte quelle race de chien, le chiot de 2 mois et demi n'est pas dangereux, c'est son propriétaire qui va le rendre dangereux OÙ PAS !!

Il y a bien sûr des chiens tarés qui eux seront peut être dangereux, mais cela représent pas plus de 1% de la population canine, ET CA TOUCHE TOUTES LES RACES, pas seulement celles qui sont SOIS-DISANT "dangereuses"

Voilà j'espère que ceux qui ont encore ces idées reçues vont maintenant les oublier.

Meilleures salutations à tous !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Amicalement, Chris.


----------



## JPTK (18 Mars 2004)

> le but des croisements est d'obtenir des chiens forts et puissants, au caractère bien trempé



Mais dans quel but alors ? Esthétique ? 

Si on faisait pareil avec des lions ou des ours, je suis pas sûr que l'opinion public suivrait également, voir pire, avec des hommes pour les JO !


----------



## sweet (19 Mars 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> > le but des croisements est d'obtenir des chiens forts et puissants, au caractère bien trempé
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dans quel but ?? Bonne question !!

Il y en a plusieurs suivant les races, si je prend le cas du Rottweiler par exemple (je le connais bien) c'est une race de vielles souches qui a subit relativement peu de croisements.
Les croisements qui on été fait dans cette race, avait pour but d'en faire un chien imposant, fort et résistant.
Pourquoi me diras-tu, et bien pas pour les combats je te l'assure.
En fait il faut savoir que le Rottweiler n'est rien d'autre qu'un BOUVIER, hé oui ! Le Bouvier allemand (bouvier, qui garde et défend les troupeaux de bovins, meeeeuuuu !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)
Par le passé ces chiens on été développer en Allemagne afin de conduire des troupeaux, de les défendre et de protéger également leurs maîtres, contre les voleurs et aussi les loups.

Voilà, rien de bien méchant, et il y a plusieures races DITES "dangereuses" qui sont dans des cas plus où moins similaire.

Bien sûr il y a quelques races qui ont été vouluent pour les combats, mais ce sont des races plus "jeunes" et elles sont minoritaires (Pit-Bull et Bull-Terrier par exemple, sauf erreur) mais il ne sont pas foncièrement méchants, il sont FACILES A RENDRE MECHANTS( comme bien d'autres), et du fait de leur puissance, de leur fort caractère et de leur assurance , si ils sont RENDUS MECHANTS, ils DEVIENNENT alors extrêmement dangereux.

Pour l'esthétique ?? Et bien oui pour plusieures races c'est aussi un critère, notament pour les concours de beauté.
Dans d'autres cas les croisements avaient aussi pour but de faire de bons chiens de travail où de concours, gardienage, défense, police et militaire ect...

En espérant avoir répondu à ta question, je reste à disposition de tous pour d'autres infos, attention, pas d'exagèrations, je connais de loin pas tout sur tous les chiens.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Cordiales salutations et amitiés à tous.

Chris


----------



## Lio70 (19 Mars 2004)

Il me semble qu'un autre problème est celui où l'on achète un chien dans un chenil. Dans ce cas, on ignore souvent le vécu du chien. Est-il possible de lui faire suivre un entraînement permettant de déduire "ce qu'il a dans la tête" et, si nécessaire, de le "reprogrammer" pour le socialiser correctement?


----------



## Lio70 (19 Mars 2004)

sweet a dit:
			
		

> Salut !!
> 
> Je vais lancer un nouveau sujet, LES BELGES DANGEREUX !!



Alors, ça vient ce thread?


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Mars 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Alors, ça vient ce thread?








tiens, j'vois tout flou


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Mars 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> tiens, j'vois tout flou



Normal il a du fêter la St Patrick


----------



## sweet (19 Mars 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Il me semble qu'un autre problème est celui où l'on achète un chien dans un chenil. Dans ce cas, on ignore souvent le vécu du chien. Est-il possible de lui faire suivre un entraînement permettant de déduire "ce qu'il a dans la tête" et, si nécessaire, de le "reprogrammer" pour le socialiser correctement?



Très juste !! C'est également un problème !!

On peut consulter un psy pour chien où un comportementaliste, ca peut souvent aider à remettre un chien sur les rails.
Mais comme chez l'humain, tous ne sont pas récupèrables, il faut voir au cas par cas, mais en général plus le chein est jeune plus c'est facile .

Je précise que les chiens qu'ont prend à la SPA ne sont PAS PLUS SUJET A PROBLEMES QUE LES AUTRES, mais on peut avoir de mauvaises surprises, mais il ne faut pas généraliser.
Les SPA sont dans la majeure partie des cas très compétente !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ouaff !!


----------



## sweet (19 Mars 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Alors, ça vient ce thread?



Chiche qu'ont le fait ?!?!?


----------



## JPTK (19 Mars 2004)

Oui mais tu vois sweet, ce qui dérange en fait un peu, c'est l'utilité d'un chien puissant dans un contexte comme le notre... 
A moins que tous les mecs que je croise avec des gros chiens soient des bergers modernes ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Je ne peux que revenir à cette constatation, ces chiens sont potentiellement dangereux car trop puissant par rapport à un être humain.

Evidemment si tous les maîtres de chiens étaient des types comme toi, on aurait peut-être même pas besoin d'avoir cette discussion, mais c'est bien ça le problème, c'est ça la prévention, c'est parce que l'accident est toujours probable que l'on se doit d'anticiper.

Je crois qu'avec les musculeux, on a dépasser une limite, c'est peut-être con, mais je crois que j'ai plus de chances de m'en sortir en face d'un doberman que d'un pitbull.

En fait il faudrait interdire les chiens qui sont issus de croisement destinés à produire des chiens d'attaques, des bêtes de guerre je devrais dire, du simple fait que déjà ils ont été créés avec des intentions qui n'étaient pas très louables.

C'est valable pour tout, les extrêmes sont jamais bons, je suis aussi pour le bridage des voitures !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Pourtant une voiture de 350 cheveaux avec un bon pilote c'est moins dangereux qu'une 2 chevaux conduite par un mal voyant nan ?


----------



## Lio70 (19 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Normal il a du fêter la St Patrick


La St Patrick non, mais une fin de semaine chiante, oui! avec des copains, tout d'abord une succulente escalope au fromage et aux tagliatelle avec un demi de rosé rien que pour moi chez l'italien du quartier, ensuite deux Kriek (une excellente bière belge à la cerise).







			
				sweet a dit:
			
		

> Chiche qu'ont le fait ?!?!?


Lancez-vous! J'attends


----------



## sweet (19 Mars 2004)

Oui je comprend ton point de vue et je suis en partie d'accord avec toi, sauf que tant que ces chiens sont utilisés correctement (défense et gardienage) je ne vois pas de raisons de les interdirent.

Je reste convaincu que chaques races a sa place à quelque part, le tout est de savoit où ??

Ce qu'il faut avant tout c'est interdire l'accès à ces chiens pour toutes personnes non-compétentes !!
Egalement faire de la prévention et laisser ces chiens là où ils sont bien, à la campagne. Les encourager à faire ce qu'ils aiment et ca c'est eux qui le montrerons.

Pour terminer, merci pour les petites notes d'humour, et STOP LES FLEURES, je suis bien loin d'être parfait, même vis à vis des chien !!

Salut !!


----------



## sweet (19 Mars 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Lancez-vous! J'attends



Bon je lance le sujet de suite, il ne m'en faut pas plus !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







C'est parti mon kiki !!


----------



## Lio70 (20 Mars 2004)

En faisant une recherche sur les pit-bulls par Google j'ai trouvé cette photo sur un site italien. Vous remarquerez que le nom du fichier JPG est "pitbull-soluzione.jpg". Pas besoin de traduction.


----------



## sweet (21 Mars 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> En faisant une recherche sur les pit-bulls par Google j'ai trouvé cette photo sur un site italien. Vous remarquerez que le nom du fichier JPG est "pitbull-soluzione.jpg". Pas besoin de traduction.



Sympa la photo !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Mais il faudra éduqer le chat afin qu'il tire en premier sur le Maître avant de de tirer sur le Pit Bull !!


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Mars 2004)

Ne t'inquiète pas c'est un ami des animaux


----------



## sweet (24 Mars 2004)

Je voulais vous mettre une où deux photos intéressantes, mais je ne les trouves plus !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Patience, je finirais bien par les retrouver... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Salutations à tous.

Chris


----------



## molgow (24 Mars 2004)

Source : http://www.lematin.ch/nwmatinhome/nwmatinheadactu/actu_suisse/un_pitbull_de_7_mois.html

*Un pitbull de 7 mois mord une fillette*
_LAUSANNE Un jeune molosse se retourne contre une gosse de 5 ans qui jouait avec lui_






Une partie de jeu a mal tourné hier matin dans le quartier du Tunnel, à Lausanne. Une fillette de 5 ans s'amusait chez elle avec un pitbull de 7 mois, lorsque celui-ci s'est retourné contre elle. Il l'a mordue à deux reprises, notamment à la tête. La fillette a été conduite par ambulance à l'Hôpital de l'enfance. Pour l'instant, son état de santé n'est pas connu dans le détail, mais il semblerait qu'il ne soit pas critique. «Il ne s'agit pas d'une attaque sauvage, indique Gislaine Carron, chargée de communication de la police lausannoise. Le chien a mordu la fillette, lui faisant des trous au dos, au ventre et à la tête.»

L'animal a été conduit à la SPA
C'est vers 11 h 15 dans l'appartement de la mère de la fillette que l'accident a eu lieu. Le pitbull appartient au fils d'une des connaissances de la famille. La maman le gardait pour la matinée. C'est une voisine qui a appelé les secours, lorsque la petite fille a été mordue. Arrivés sur place, les policiers ont pris en charge le chien, dont le comportement était calme. Sur ordre du préfet, l'animal a été conduit au refuge de la Société vaudoise de protection des animaux. Un vétérinaire va l'examiner avant d'évaluer les mesures à prendre.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2004)




----------



## sweet (25 Mars 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

>



C'est triste, c'est horrible et inadmissible certes !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Mais comme d'habitude on ne sait pas comment c'est arrivé exactement, on ne nous dit pas si ce chien a été corectement SOCIABILISE ET EDUQUE (j'en doute fortement) et on ne dit pas non plus exactement ce que l'enfant faisait au chien (les enfants ne sont pas toujours tendre non plus) et on ne laisse jamais un enfant seul avec un chien quel qu'il soit, il n'est pas précisé dans l'article si la maman les surveillaient ??
De plus se chien appartient visiblement à une tièrce personne ( c'est très fréquent dans ce genre d'affaire, bizard non ??) donc pas de contrôle de la part du maître...

Conclusion, je pense que, comme dans le 99% des cas, c'est le maître qui est le PREMIER responsable, (éventuellement la maman aussi si elle ne surveillait pas le jeu de l'enfant et du chien, mais on ne le sait pas.) mais comme d'habitude c'est l'enfant et le chien qui vont subir les conséquences les plus graves.
L'enfant est bléssé et sera peut être traumatisé à vie, quant au chien il risque fortement d'être euthanasié ce qui est pas cool non plus !!

Maintenant de là a dire que le chien est dangereux, je dis NON et j'en suis à 99% SÛR, et c'est là que tout le monde se trompe et qu'on donne une mauvaise image de ces chiens, je veus dire par là que ce chien est certainement DEVENU dangereux par manque de sociabilisation et ca ce n'est PAS LA FAUTE DU CHIEN !! C'EST LA FAUTE DU MAÎTRE !!

Amitiés à tous et cordiales salutations.


Chris


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Mars 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

>


Exactement !!! et ça me conforte dans l'idée que ce genre de chiens doit être totalement interdit dans le cadre de la vie privée !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est exactement comme le gars qui possède un M6 chargé au-dessus de sa garde-robe et qui se plaint par après que son fils de 12 ans se soit blessé gravement en jouant avec !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Interdisons ce type de chiens dans les maisons et dans la rue et nous gagnerons en sécurité !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Marre de ces molosses agressifs et moches !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Mars 2004)

...et sans vouloir faire de généralités, c'est toujours le même type de gars qui promène ce genre de bestioles ... tel chien ... tel maître !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Marre !


----------



## woulf (25 Mars 2004)

sweet a dit:
			
		

> C'est triste, c'est horrible et inadmissible certes !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ohhh que je n'aime pas le début de ta réponse... C'est un peu comme dire que si des nénettes se font violer, bin c'est de leur faute, elles ont qu'à pas s'habiller si court ni aguicher les mecs avec leurs décolletés... 

Méfiance à ce genre de discours, par pitié.

Ce qui est vrai c'est que en tant que parent, perso:

1° je ne garderai pas le pitbull du fils de je sais pas qui, comme ça
2° je le laisserai surement pas jouer avec mon gamin,
3° avec ou sans surveillance du reste...

Ce qu'il faut retenir c'est qu'à 7 mois, 7 mois hein, le pitbull crée ce genre de dégâts. Qu'on ne vienne pas me dire que c'est pas un chien dangereux.

A 7 mois, le bichon du grand The Big, n'aurait pas causé de tels dégâts, nous sommes bien d'accord.

Ahhh si tous les gens étaient aussi intelligents et pondérés que toi, moi et le reste du bar (oui enfin, bon), y'aurait pas de problèmes, mais comme la plupart de nos contemporains sont de sinistres connards (j'aime beaucoup le thread de The Big sur les beaufs au 21 juillet, c'est hélas courant partout ce genre de cons), eh bien il faut être radical dans les mesures: la majorité est trop conne, on sévit, tant pis pour les moins cons... 

Allez, sortez les snipers minous, on tire à vue !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Mars 2004)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Ahhh si tous les gens étaient aussi intelligents et pondérés que toi, moi et le reste du bar (oui enfin, bon), y'aurait pas de problèmes








 J'agrée à 100 % avec ton analyse ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ps : il est évident que j'apprécie la "cool attitude" de sweet et que mes posts précédents ne le visaient aucunement ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... c'est plutôt les 99,99 % qui restent qui m'emmerdent !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Mars 2004)

Tiens woulf ! comme tu parles de beaufs, j'en ai une bien bonne à raconter :

J'arrête à une station service pour faire le plein ... j'insère ma carte de paiement dans le terminal pour choisir une pompe et je valide ...
ô surprise ... un gars s'arrête dans un crissement de pneus et s'apprête à utiliser la pompe que j'avais validée au terminal... je m'approche de lui et gentiment je lui dis : "excusez-moi, mais j'ai validé cette pompe et (en souriant) pourriez-vous prendre celle juste à côté ???"
Je te laisse deviner ce qui s'est passé : le gars s'est précipité vers moi en gueulant qu'il avait le droit de prendre cette pompe ... que c'était pas ma pompe personnelle ... que j'allais prendre sur ma gueule ... et que j'avais intérêt à la fermer ... le tout dans des beuglements dignes d'un troupeau de buffles essouflés...
Le fait que je lui dise qu'il allait pomper sur mon compte en prenant cette pompe a décuplé sa rage et sans l'intervention énergique du patron de la station, je suis certain que j'aurai été décarcassé !!!
J'avoue que je n'en menais pas large devant autant d'agressivité gratuite...!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et que crois-tu qu'il y avait à l'arrière de sa voiture, gueulant comme un âne, bavant comme un damné et labourant la plage arrière de ses pattes monstrueuses ... un molosse ... un putain de molosse !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Le gars est remonté dans sa voiture en vociférant, sans prendre de carburant, a démarré comme un fou (en manquant de renverser un cycliste par la même occasion !) et a disparu !!!
J'avoue que je lui ai souhaité le pire... à lui et à son connard de clébard !!!


----------



## woulf (25 Mars 2004)

Hélas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Ca me fait penser à un truc qui m'insupporte au plus haut point dans les stations services en France en tous cas, en Belgique avec les pompes mister cash et bancontact y'a pas ce problème: le gus arrive avec sa 206 rallye diesel tunée jacky (si, si vous savez, avec le vrai faux cache alu mes couilles pour le réservoir) et fait son plein comme un benêt.

Au moment d'aller payer, croyez vous qu'il déplace sa voiture de quelques mètres pour libérer la place au couillon qui attend derrière ???

NON ! ça fait marcher des neurones qu'il n'a pas....

Du coup, j'ai un jour été félicité par un pompiste qui me dit, ah c'est bien, vous avez libéré la place... Et moi, bin quoi, c'est normal. Le pompiste, mais non mon bon monsieur...

J'ai récemment pu constater avec grand désespoir que la connerie ne s'arrêtait pas aux possesseurs de 206 suscités, mais également à toutes les générations et toutes les voitures...

Finalement, j'étais mieux quand j'étais motard, je faisais peur à tout le monde (quoique je me souviens avec effroi d'un soir ou, au feu à coté de moi, une bonne femme s'est précipitée sur le loquet de sa portière droite pour le fermer, j'ai été vexé), mais le rav4 siège bébé ça le fait moins...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Mars 2004)

Purée ! rien que d'en parler, ça m'énerve et j'ai l'adrénaline qui dégouline de partout !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ma belle-fille est instit ! dans sa classe, y'a des gosses qui bouffent pas le midi parce que les parents ne paient pas la cantine ... régulièrement, elle y va de sa poche pour qu'au moins ils aient quelque chose à se mettre sous la dent...
Dans le cas d'une petite fille de 5 ans, plus de paiement de cantine depuis plus de 5 mois ... (pourtant, 1,5 Euros/jour c'est pas un monde, surtout pour nourrir un gosse !!!).
Elle se décide à aller voir les parents pour trouver une solution ... elle rencontre la mère qui lui répond qu'elle devra attendre encore un peu ... tout au moins jusqu'à ce que le CREDIT POUR LES JANTES soit terminé !!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ma belle-fille, sans s'énerver et jouant le jeu, demande à voir le document de crédit comme preuve : ces connards avaient acheté 4 jantes à 200 Euros pièce mais n'étaient pas capables de donner à bouffer à leur gosse...
Seule solution : porter plainte auprès des services sociaux ... ce qu'elle a fait avec ma bénédiction !!!!!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Mars 2004)

Tiens ! j'ai même plus envie de bouffer mes frites ce midi !!!!!!!


----------



## woulf (25 Mars 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Tiens ! j'ai même plus envie de bouffer mes frites ce midi !!!!!!!



Allez, avec une bonne sauce andalouse et de la jup' !

En  fait tu n'oses pas avouer que tu dois rembourser le crédit du pare soleil de ta jackymobile, hein !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Mars 2004)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Allez, avec une bonne sauce andalouse et de la jup' !
> En  fait tu n'oses pas avouer que tu dois rembourser le crédit du pare soleil de ta jackymobile, hein !



















ps : mon seul luxe : des jantes de 22 pouces ... d'autostoppeurs !!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









ps1 : t'avais raison pour les frites !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... on n'a que le bien que l'on se donne !


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2004)

sweet a dit:
			
		

> C'est triste, c'est horrible et inadmissible certes !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stop à ce genre de discours tu prends les choses à l'envers.

Il y à suffisamment d'exemples qui montrent et prouvent que "ces" chiens sont dangereux ...
Toi tu dis qu'il faut bien les éduquer, et les sociabiliser, pour en faire de gentils toutous inofensifs ...

Seulement 95 % des personnes (je lance un chiffre au hasard, sans source sûre) qui prennent sous leurs ailes un chien, ils le prennent tel qu'il est, n'ont pas forcément les moyens et encore moins les connaissances pour les éduquer, ou les faire éduquer.

Donc, on se retrouve avec des chiens, qui ont de l'agressivité, une grande puissance au niveau de leur mâchoires ... livré à eux-même, promenés sans laisse, sans muselière ... près des enfants.

Pour mieux te faire comprendre mon point de vue (et je pense qu'il s'approche de près de celui de pas mal de personnes), reprenons l'exemple des femmes violées ...plus exactement des agresseurs ... on a des personnages que l'on sait, dangereux, agressifs (sous certaines conditions, tout comme les animaux, il suffit d'un élément déclencheur pour raviver agressivité) ... donc toi, tu pourrais tenir le même discours que tu nous tiens ???
Il suffit de les sociabiliser, de les "éduquer" ...

là tu pourras me dire, oui mais tu me parles d'hommes, et moi de chiens ... ben justemnt, les hommes présumés dangereux sont "enfermés" soit enprisonnés, ou bien suivi dans des hôpitaux spécialisés !!!

Je ne dis pas qu'il faut enfermés les chiens et les shooter aux médocs ..; mais je ne COMPRENDS pas que des personnes aient encore l'envie d'en avoir chez eux.
Je sais, tu peux faire partie des cas particuliers, des rares personnes à vraiment "connaître" les chiens, les respecter etc etc ...
Mais il n'empêche qu'à la suite d'un accident comme celui-ci et comme tant d'autres, ton discours "mais non les chiens sont des gentils" m'exaspère un peu.
Biensûr qu'il y à la responsabilité du maître, mais la première faute est d'après moi, de posséder de tels chiens.
Qu'apportent-ils de plus qu'un chien réputé plus "cool" ???
(on en revient à ce désir et cette fierté de posséder le danger...)

Ton discours pourrait être cohérent, mais d'après moi beaucoup trop éloigné de la triste réalité, beaucoup trop utopique.

Et ne crois pas être en face de quelqu'un qui ne "respecte" pas les animaux, au contraire, mais pour moi respecter ne veut pas forcément dire posséder.
j'apprends ou j'essaie de faire comprendre à mes filles qu'il y à des places à respecter, un lion un éléphant, ou autre n'ont rien à faire dans une cage, les oiseaux doivent pouvoir voler en liberté ...

Posséder un chien dont on sait pertinemment qu'il peut d'un seul petit coup de machoîre défigurer un enfant ou adulte (ou mettre la vie des plus petits en danger) ... me parait relever de l'ordre de l'insconscience ... c'est comme si on me disait de me baigner avec mes gamins dans un bassin où il y aurait des requins bleus "OOOh mais rassurez-vous on les a habitué à l'homme et puis ils ont été nourris y'à pas 2 heures !!!"


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Mars 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Qu'apportent-ils de plus qu'un chien réputé plus "cool" ???
> (on en revient à ce désir et cette fierté de posséder le danger...)


100 % d'accord ... ! s'ils veulent des molosses, qu'ils les gardent enfermés chez eux et se fassent bouffer si ça leur chante... mais non ! ce serait trop simple ... il faut qu'ils les montrent ... qu'ils se pavanent avec, comme une extension de leur virilité, ces cons !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Y'en a qui diront : "ben quoi, c'est comme les bagnoles !" - désolé, j'ai jamais vu ma bagnole grogner ou happer un gamin au passage quand elle est garée sur le parking !!!
C'est tellement difficile aux autorités d'établir une liste de ces races dangereuses et d'en interdire purement et simplement la détention ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Le pire, c'est que ce phénomène s'amplifie ... avant, je rencontrais un ou deux de ces tarés de temps à autre ... maintenant, c'est pratiquement tous les jours que je tombe dessus en promenant mon minable et vieux bichon de poils qui en revient hagard et tout tremblant !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Y'avait un petit terrain vague dans lequel les enfants jouaient régulièrement ... maintenant, ce terrain est squatté par quelques débiles qui viennent y entrainer leurs monstres tous les jours (tiens, je vais faire quelques photos !) ... et je peux vous assurer qu'on les entend de loin ces grandes gueules... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Désolé de péter un plomb sur le sujet ... mais quand j'ai appris il y a quelques mois qu'une de mes cousines qui s'était fait bouffer la figure par SON berger allemand quand elle avait 8 ans (et qui en garde encore des traces visibles) en a repris un alors qu'elle a maintenant des enfants du même âge, je me dis : c'est foutu ! le monde est irrémédiablement con !!!


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2004)

Je voudrais juste dire que je me suis rentenue de mettre des  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 partout dans mon post précédent ... 
Donc TheBig, je te comprends , tout à fait ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Quand à ta cousine ...elle est consciente ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Bref !

Moi j'ai quelques mauvais souvenirs avec les chiens, enfin un précisément qui m'a mordu (la fesse droite  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 rassurez-vous à part mon pantalon déchiré ainsi que mon pull, je n'ai pas eu de grosse blessure ! ouf)
Sinon j'ai aussi de très bon souvenirs avec les chiens de mes parents, surtout un qu'on appelait Dikou, il m'a sauvé la vie !
Vers l'âge d'un an, un an et demi, je trottais dans mon "yupala" (siège à roulette assez archaïque à l'époque rien  voir avec ceux hyper sécurisés qu'on trouve maintenant), la porte de la cave n'avait pas été fermée à clé, j'ai eu l'idée de de tester la descente en yupala dans les escaliers en bêton de la cave ... quand ma mère a réalisé ce qui se passait, elle a courru et m'a vu dégringoler les escaliers, le chien a sauté par dessus moi m'a attrappée par le col de mon pull et m'a fait retomber sur lui !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je n'ai rien eu pas une bosse, rien...
Ce chien me défendait quand d'autres chiens venaient un peu trop près de moi ... je l'ai pleuré pendant des années, mes parents m'avaient dit qu'il était "parti" .. moi je l'ai cherché partout ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Snif j'en ai la larme à l'il !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















pour moi c'est ça un chien ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...et pas une puissance, une musculature ...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> C'est tellement difficile aux autorités d'établir une liste de ces races dangereuses et d'en interdire purement et simplement la détention ???



Je viens d'apprendre (en faisant quelques recherches que :

 *la détention des chiens dangereux est soumise à une déclaration obligatoire en mairie.*  

Voir ici 

je ne sais pas si ces mesures peuvent vraiment changer les choses ... mais bon ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Mars 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> le chien a sauté par dessus moi m'a attrappée par le col de mon pull et m'a fait retomber sur lui !


Si je devais retomber sur mon bichon de poils, ça me ferait une jolie carpette de salle de bains !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Le pauvre !


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Si je devais retomber sur mon bichon de poils, ça me ferait une jolie carpette de salle de bains !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...














(Ben moi à l'époque je devais quoi ? ... une dizaine de Kilo !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## woulf (25 Mars 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> 100 % d'accord ... ! s'ils veulent des molosses, qu'ils les gardent enfermés chez eux et se fassent bouffer si ça leur chante... mais non ! ce serait trop simple ... il faut qu'ils les montrent ... qu'ils se pavanent avec, comme une extension de leur virilité, ces cons !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Monsieur LEBOWSKI, 

Je trouve que vous êtes un peu trop souvent "100% d'accord" avec tout le monde... C'est louche 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais je crois que j'ai une solution à votre problème, qui j'en suis sûr, vous satisfera pleinement: la chasse aux cons.

Pour pouvoir chasser le con (et son espèce dégénérée le gros con) et sa femelle la grosse poufiasse, il vous faudra un permis de chasser le con.

Compte tenu de vos antécédents, et de vos "coups de main", notamment en Afrique noire, nous avons le grand plaisir de vous nommer chasseur de cons d'honneur.

Un bon chasseur de cons se doit d'avoir un bon matériel: nous vous fournissons donc, à nos frais, toute la collection Beretta printemps/été 2004, et les toujours très pratiques et fiables uzi (modèle à 1ghz avec correcteur d'assiette automatique et valve anti recul - pratique pour ne pas rater la vache du con dans un couloir).

Ainsi équipé, la possession d'un 4*4 de forte cylindrée est recommandée, pour attacher vos trophées au pare-con et l'exhiber en ville, vous partez donc à la chasse.

Vous n'avez bien sur que l'embarras du choix, il vous suffit le plus souvent de vous mettre à la fenêtre de chez vous.

La chasse aux cons est ouverte 24h/24, 365 jours par an, tant et si bien que vous pouvez partir chasser le con (et la grosse poufiasse, ils se déplacent souvent en couple) quand bon vous semble.

Pour renifler à coup sûr le con, nous vous suggérons de vous équiper du chien de chasse ultime: le bichon anti con, d'un caractère souvent inégal, il n'a en revanche pas son pareil pour dénicher en bon truffier, le con ultime, celui qui passerait presque pour un être normal.

Enfin, puisque en chassant le con, vous rendez un immense service à la communauté, nous entendons vous défrayer pour vos menues activités.
Un contact à luxembourg (reconnaissable aisément car teinté de vert), vous fera passer une enveloppe par tête de con ramenée (d'ou l'intérêt de passer la frontière avec un GROS 4*4, on en met plus dedans)

Votre permis de chasse vous sera livré par porteur, et la collection Beretta vous sera présentée à domicile par une de nos démonstratrices que nous venons d'équiper d'ibook G4, mais en 12 pouces, on s'est dit que le tout tiendrait plus facilement sur vos genoux.

driiiiiiiiiiiiiing !!!! Erf, le réveil vient de sonner... quel dommage hein


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2004)




----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Mars 2004)

Arrffffffff ! woulf !!! PDR ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





















Merci de m'avoir remis de bonne humeur !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... c'est trop !
Mon bichon de poils et moi-même sommes à votre entière disposition - nous sommes honorés d'accepter votre mission pour le plus grand bien de la communauté !
Pour montrer notre efficacité et notre productivité nous tenons déjà à votre disposition une tête de chef de service ainsi qu'une paire de couilles d'audit...!
Toutefois, il est vrai qu'un Beretta serait plus efficace qu'un coupe-papier, même bien affuté, pour exécuter cette mission.
Nous vous envoyons les trophées par TNT auquel cas vous les recevrez dans les trois mois ou jamais, si ça tombe !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















sacré woulf !


----------



## tomtom (25 Mars 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Y'en a qui diront : "ben quoi, c'est comme les bagnoles !" - désolé, j'ai jamais vu ma bagnole grogner ou happer un gamin au passage quand elle est garée sur le parking !!!



Bon, c'est pas vraiment le sujet, mais pour une fois que je ne suis pas d'accord avec toi TheBig... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




D'accord, les voitures ne mordent pas les petits enfants pas lorsqu'elles sont gentillement garée à leur place, mais une fois qu'elles sont démarrées certaines, choisies pour ces questions d'extensions de leur virilités, polluent plus que d'autres l'air et la terre qui appartiennent justement à ces mêmes petits enfants.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je suis d'accord avec toi quand tu dis que les chiens dangereux devrait êtres interdits dans le cadre privé, et je pense (non je ne vise personne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) que les 4x4 devraient aussi être interdit dans le cadre privé.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2004)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> Bon, c'est pas vraiment le sujet, mais pour une fois que je ne suis pas d'accord avec toi TheBig...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Et ben au risque de te décevoir The big, je suis tout a fait d'accord avec les  propos de Tomtom (  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 j'osais pas le dire)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Mars 2004)

Petite annonce :

Echange 4x4 diesel et polluant contre molosse bavant et agressif + l'adresse privée de tomtom !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Mars 2004)

Correction de la petite annonce :

... + adresse privée de tomtom ET de Lorna !!!!


----------



## gribouille (25 Mars 2004)

Petite annonce :

Echange vieux chnoc reac maquillé comme une voiture volée, portant des couches, semant ses pellicules partout ; contre veritable flammand-rose en plastique enfermé dans une boule à neige


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2004)

(ça m'étonnais aussi) 

Urgent à vendre pour cause de déménagement pricipité : meubles en bons états, électroménager, quelques plantes, un chat ...

Recherche URGENT : 4 gardes du corps body buildés, 1m95 min. bruns de préf. tatoués accep.


----------



## nato kino (25 Mars 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Petite annonce :
> 
> Echange 4x4 diesel et polluant contre molosse bavant et agressif + l'adresse privée de tomtom !!!



Echange NKK première génération (entièrement manuel) dans sa housse d'origine, contre 4x4 belge + jantes allu pour compression pour les prochains trophées des macG d'Or !!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Mars 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Correction de la petite annonce :
> ... + adresse privée de tomtom ET de Lorna !!!!


Euh ! encore temps de rajouter Grib ?????????


----------



## woulf (25 Mars 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Arrffffffff ! woulf !!! PDR !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah !!! du coeur à l'ouvrage ! Ca change de ces jeunes, tout juste bons à glander au bureau et à faire des réussites !

Nous savons que vous êtes une vraie machine à tuer (et selon votre bichon, une pure sex machine aussi), et venons d'en avoir encore une fois la démonstration à l'aide d'un simple coupe papier, qui s'avère, entre vos mains expertes (c'est encore le bichon qui le dit), totalement léthale.

Nous sommes cependant au regret de vous informer qu'il faudra trouver un autre expéditeur que TNT, ceux-ci ayant fini par bien porter leur nom, grâce notamment à une bande de fanatiques arborant comme emblême une pomme, ayant dynamité tous leurs dépôts de marchandises.
Nous vous recommandons d'utiliser les services de DHL, de préférence en utilisant la langue de euuhhh, Vondel, Verhaeren, axelle Red ? enfin le flamin; vous serez assuré d'être servis deux fois plus vite.

Néanmoins, nous vous remercions d'éviter de prélever les testicules d'auditeurs, celles ci ayant, en général été largement pressées pendant de nombreux mois, nous avons pu observer une apparence tenant plus du raisin sec que du beau rognon, et donc totalement impropres à la consommation, ou même au traditionnel collier de nouilles, si prisé en cette période pascale approchante.

Il vous est loisible, afin de réduire les frais d'envoi (que vous devez avancer et qui vous seront remboursés après remplissage et expédition par vos soins du formulaire C245 tel que prévu au code général des impôts article 1680 sexies, alinéa 7: nous restons quand meme une grande entreprise gouvernementale, faut pas déconner, hein), de procéder à une réduction de tête, en vous aidant si besoin est des bons offices du Docteur Jivaro, toujours à votre disposition, avec ou sans moustaches. En revanche n'espérez même pas approcher son assistante, qui ne parle que russe et ne répond qu'à la chanson de Lara (laquelle n'est pas une petite peste courtaude aux cheveux poivre et sel qui a l'habitude de se trimballer avec un violon improprement connecté au courant)

Bon, et si je travaillais ?


----------



## tomtom (25 Mars 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Euh ! encore temps de rajouter Grib ?????????



Ouais, mais tu le fait bouffer en premier comme ça j'ai pt'ête une chance de m'en tirer


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Mars 2004)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> à l'aide d'un simple coupe papier, qui s'avère, entre vos mains expertes (c'est encore le bichon qui le dit), totalement léthale.
























 ... j'avoue que c'était le couteau à patates qui avait servi à découper les frites de ce midi... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Quant aux abats de l'auditeur ... ils feront une fricadelle plus que présentable pour le repas du soir de mon boss...


----------



## woulf (25 Mars 2004)

Frites, fricadelle.... il serait temps de se nourrir ailleurs qu'au fritkot


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Mars 2004)

Cher Monsieur woulf,

Ci-joint notre premier rapport de "chasse aux cons" datant de ce jour 26 mars 2004 :

Hier soir, 25/3 - 21H : foot au RSC Anderlecht ! 275 testicules de supporters bariolées en noir/jaune/rouge dont certaines en forme de canettes de Jup !
ps : normalement, il y aurait du en avoir 276, mais l'arbitre n'en avait déjà plus qu'une au moment ou mon bichon de poils s'est jeté sur lui ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



livraison par express dans boites à zoeux !

25/3 - 22H30 : une tête de voisin encore marquée d'un coup de boule ... il stationnait devant mon garage !

25/3 - 22H31 : une tête de voisine ayant voulu s'interposer ... maquillage outrancier et grosse gueule d'origine !

25/3 - 22H32 : une fourrure de lapin nain neuve et en parfait état à l'exception d'une trace de godasse au niveau du garrot ... (ce con : il est noir et il se ballade dans le noir !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

25/3 - 23H45 : un bras de "jacky" qui testait le tuning de sa R21 sous ma fenêtre ... sa gueule quand il a démarré en trombe sans s'apercevoir que j'avais attaché son bras par un cable au feu rouge...et crotch ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




25/3 - 00H30 : rien ! Jean-Miche n'était pas sur "Virtual PC"...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







25/3 - de 00H30 à 04H00 : pas su dormir à cause d'un point rouge de type laser qui se balladait sur les murs de ma chambre ... (un collègue, peut-être ?????) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Arf !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Mars 2004)

à ajouter à la liste :

26/3 - 10H45 : deux oreilles de ptéro qui, sous prétexte qu'elle lui semblait molle et pas fraîche, vient de jeter à la poubelle ma baguette jambon/fromage/mayonnaise de ce midi !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(et ça c'est véridique !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)
ps : elle ne perd rien pour attendre d'ailleurs ... vais lui prouver que tout ce qui est mou n'est pas nécessairement avarié !!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Mars 2004)

D'ailleurs  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 non ... rien


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Mars 2004)

26/3 - 11H00 : je viens de voir une bande de japonais traverser le plateau ... une visite des locaux probablement ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...j'espère qu'il vont aller visiter la salle informatique ... j'ai justement changé le code pour en sortir hier soir !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...Ouais ouais ... sayonara !!!! Riz-golez bien bande de nases !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Mars 2004)

... en plus, mon assistant m'a fait péter de rire - il vient de passer sa tête dans mon bureau en me disant, hilare : "T'as vu, y'en a une ou deux à qui je montrerais bien mon sushi !!!" ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ... ce à quoi, je lui ai répondu : "fais gaffe, ta baguette est ouverte !!!"


----------



## woulf (26 Mars 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> 25/3 - 00H30 : rien ! Jean-Miche n'était pas sur "Virtual PC"...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oulala, le jean miche, ça compte triple, si tu ramènes un Serial de windoze XP ou mieux 98 ou 95 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Quant aux supporters, nous sommes au regret de vous dire que chaque supporter compte pour moitié, y'a des limites à tout, hein 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et pour votre sandwich au "pain français", ça vous apprendra à mettre autre chose que du beurre avec du jambon, parole de cochon !


----------



## plumber (26 Mars 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> 26/3 - 11H00 : je viens de voir une bande de japonais traverser le plateau ... une visite des locaux probablement ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Le batard il essaye de nous refiler des suchis avariés












Il nous faut du Sushi et du Sashimi frais et non conditionné en salle frigo


----------



## gribouille (27 Mars 2004)

<blockquote><font class="small"> posté à l'origine pas par lui:</font><hr /> La vérité que l'on veut exprimer  
N'est pas la vérité absolue.  
Le nom qu'on lui donne  
N'est pas le nom immuable 

[/QUOTE] 

j'aime bien les gens qui citent à tout vas... pour un peut qu'ils essayent de se travestir en intellos


----------



## molgow (28 Mars 2004)

Encore un autre article sur les pitbull, rottweiler, amstaff, boxer ou autres :






Molosse, mon amour (Le Matin, 28 mars 2004)

Je pense que sweet doit apprécier cet article.


----------



## Lio70 (28 Mars 2004)

Quand on dit que les maîtres et leurs chiens finissent par se ressembler...


----------



## plumber (30 Mars 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> j'aime bien les gens qui citent à tout vas... pour un peut qu'ils essayent de se travestir en intellos



quel fouteur de merde ce gribouilli


----------



## Foguenne (30 Mars 2004)

Tiens, tu ne parles plus anglais?
Merci de rester correcte sur les forums.


----------



## molgow (30 Mars 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Quand on dit que les maîtres et leurs chiens finissent par se ressembler...



*Les chiens de race ressemblent à leurs maîtres*

WASHINGTON (AFP) - Longtemps suspectée, une ressemblance entre les chiens et leurs maîtres vient d'être démontrée dans une étude psychologique américaine qui montre une tendance de l'homme à choisir un compagnon canin qui lui ressemble.
Les travaux menés à l'Université de Californie à San Diego montrent que les propriétaires "ont choisi (un chien) qui, à un certain niveau, leur ressemble quand il s'agit d'un chien de pure race", écrivent les chercheurs dans la revue américaine Psychological Science datée de mai.

Les psychologues ont photographié séparément 45 chiens et leurs propriétaires. Puis ils ont montré à des étudiants participant à l'étude une photo d'une personne et de deux chiens avec pour mission de trouver qui possédait quel chien. Une majorité de chiens de pure race et leur propriétaires ont pu être identifiés par les 28 juges participant à l'étude. Ils ont identifié le bon chien de pure race pour chaque propriétaire dans 16 cas sur 25. En revanche, les juges de l'étude n'ont pas pu identifier les propriétaires des chiens de races mélangées, ce qui a convaincu les chercheurs que les personnes achetant un chien de pure race le choisissaient en fonction de ressemblances physiques ou de traits de comportement communs.

"Une fois que les chercheurs ont pu confirmer la forte incidence de ressemblance entre les propriétaires et les chiens de pure race et aucune (incidence) pour les chiens de races mélangées, ils ont conclu que la similarité était due à la selection par le propriétaire au moment de l'achat", a expliqué le psychologue Nicholas Christenfeld, qui a organisé l'étude.

Cette conclusion permet d'écarter l'autre théorie sur une convergence physique entre le maître et son chien qui serait liée à la durée de possession de ce chien.

Source : AFP


----------



## sweet (31 Mars 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Encore un autre article sur les pitbull, rottweiler, amstaff, boxer ou autres :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oui en effet je suis en grande partie d'accord avec cet article, mais là je n'ais pas trop le temps d'en rajouter, il faut que je parte au boulot !!

Je repaserais plus tard sur le forum !!

Salutations à tous et merci de votre participation.

Amicalement, Chris.


----------



## molgow (1 Avril 2004)

sweet a dit:
			
		

> Oui en effet je suis en grande partie d'accord avec cet article, mais là je n'ais pas trop le temps d'en rajouter, il faut que je parte au boulot !!



Ehh ben.. tu chômes pas toi! tu pars vraiment à 4h48 au boulot?!


----------



## plumber (1 Avril 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, tu ne parles plus anglais?
> Merci de rester correcte sur les forums.




tutut c'est tout a fait correcte


----------



## sweet (21 Avril 2004)

Salut à tous,

Juste un petit passage pour rendre hommage à "Sly" notre Dobermann, il est mort il y a quelques jours dans un tragique accident.

Une chose est sûre, il n'était pas dangereux, c'est ce maudit train qui l'a tué qui est dangereux.

Je hais les trains, meurtriers, je vous détestent !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Amitiés à tous,

Chris


----------



## nato kino (21 Avril 2004)

C'est sûr qu'un train, ça obéit au doigt et à l'oeil...


----------



## molgow (21 Avril 2004)

Navré pour toi.

Je me demande toutefois une chose. Si ton chien est mort sous un train, c'est que tu le promenais dans un lieu public non-attaché ?!


----------



## sweet (21 Avril 2004)

Non pas du tout, on se promenais en pleine campagne, non loin d'une voie de chemin de fer et nous nous sommes faits surprendre par l'arrivée du train.

Petite précision, les chien n'etait pas sur la voie, il etait seulement trop près et il a été "aspiré" par le passage du train.

Résultat il est mort sur le coup et je vous jure que plus jamais je ne me promènerais près d'une voie de chemin de fer, non plus jamais ça !!

Salutations, Chris.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Avril 2004)

sweet a dit:
			
		

> Salut à tous,
> Juste un petit passage pour rendre hommage à "Sly" notre Dobermann, il est mort il y a quelques jours dans un tragique accident.


Navré sweet !
Tu vois, ma première réaction aurait été de dire : "et un molosse de moins...un !" ... mais c'était oublier que moi aussi j'ai un chien et que je connais la douleur de perdre un véritable ami !!!
Alors, au-delà de "molosse" ou "pas molosse", sache que je partage ta tristesse.....
...et c'est sincère !


----------



## nato kino (21 Avril 2004)

sweet a dit:
			
		

> Non pas du tout, on se promenais en pleine campagne, non loin d'une voie de chemin de fer et nous nous sommes faits surprendre par l'arrivée du train.
> 
> Petite précision, les chien n'etait pas sur la voie, il etait seulement trop près et il a été "aspiré" par le passage du train.
> 
> ...



C'est dommage pour ton chien, il y était pour rien, mais bon, le train non plus.

Tu feras un peu plus attention la prochaine fois, les voix de chemins de fer sont aussi dangereuses que les abords des autoroutes, tu aurais dû le savoir...


----------



## sweet (21 Avril 2004)

Merci de ta sympathie !!

Juste une petite précision, le Dobermann n'est pas un molosse !!

Les Molosses se caractérisent par leurs museaux plats et larges, alors que le Dobermann a le museau long et fin comme les bergers par exemple.

Le Dobermann est donc un "lupoïde" (je ne suis pas certain de l'orthographe) et non un "molossoïde" !!

Voilà pour la petite histoire et merci encore de ta compassion !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Amitiés, Chris.


----------

